# Wie siehts bei euch am Teich aus...2005 ?



## StefanS (16. Jan. 2005)

Auaauaauaaua...

Teich geschrubbt, Bambus ausgelichtet, 3 Anhänger voll Schnittgut zur Deponie gefahren, etwas am Moorbeet gebuddelt...

... aber auch Zugvögel gesehen   . Die müssen ja wohl schon wieder auf dem Rückweg sein, oder ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts doch wohl nicht...

Nach Temperaturen um die 12-14 Grad und viel Sonne in den letzten Tagen, nun das wieder :cry: 

Ein Bild von gerade ebend...solangsam reichts


----------



## StefanS (18. Jan. 2005)

Doch, gibt's, auch hier (wenn auch kein Schnee): Schwerste Regenschauer und heftiger Sturm. Kommt wohl alles noch zu Euch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (18. Jan. 2005)

Hi Stefan!

Jo is für Donnerstag gemeldet. __ Winden tuts aber schon seit heute abend. Schmuddelwetter vom Feinsten hier.   

Gruß Björn 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, gibt's, auch hier (wenn auch kein Schnee): Schwerste Regenschauer und heftiger Sturm. Kommt wohl alles noch zu Euch.
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> Stefan


----------



## Kurt (20. Jan. 2005)

*zum Eislaufen zu dünn*

Vorgestern wars noch "saukalt"


----------



## Berndt (21. Jan. 2005)

@Kurt  .......zum Eislaufen zu dünn ...........

und auch zu steil  

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Thorsten (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

kurzer Teich-Wetterbericht  

Sonne    ...leider aber sch......kalt  :?

Trau mich garnicht vor die Tür...Bild ist vom Fenster aus gemacht


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es wird immer besser...


----------



## Roland (24. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

der Winter ist ja erst einen guten Monat alt und dann diese weisse Pracht herrlich!


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2005)

Moin Roland,

ganz ehrlich ?

Ich kann auf den Winter gut verzichten...hätte lieber schon Frühling, dann könnte ich wenigstens am Teich basteln


----------



## StefanS (24. Jan. 2005)

Auch bei uns ist für die nächsten beiden Tage Schnee (!) angesagt. Das bedeutet zwar irgend etwas zwischen 0,5 und 3 cm Schneehöhe - aber immerhin, für ein Verkehrschaos reicht das allemal . Ausserdem: Ich will Frühling ! Zwischenzeitlich war es schon so sonnig und warm, dass ich dachte, wir wären durch (denn alle Vögel sind auch schon wieder da...). Böser Irrtum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (24. Jan. 2005)

*Letzte Nacht waren glaub ich UFO´s da*

Seltsame Kreise auf dem Teich, aber ich glaub, die kommen einfach durch Wärmeaustausch aus der Tiefenzone zustande.
Komisch nur, daß beim Schwimmteich mit 2,3 m Max-Tiefe der Schnee rund um den offenen Kreis liegenblieb, und beim Biotop innerhalb des Kreises - dafür außerhalb nix.
Die Fotos wurden letzte Nacht um ca. 24:00 aufgenommen.
MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt

für Berndt:  ich könnt ja mal versuchen, den Teich runterzufahren )
die Haselnußböschung wird mich dann schon auffangen.
Außerdem gut für die Betrachter, Halsdehnübungen sollen sehr gut sein, vor allem wenn man zu lange herumsurft.


----------



## Roland (24. Jan. 2005)

Hallo,

heute morgen sah es bei uns so aus:


gestern nachmittag habe ich angefangen die alten Pflanzen  5cm über wasserfläche abzuschneiden und habe festgestellt, dass schon alles spriesst.


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein paar frische (im doppelten Sinne  )  Bilder aus Sachsen.


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2005)

*27.Januar*

Hallo

außer bei Stefan und Elfriede  :? 
dürften ja alle Teichbilder zur Zeit eher in Pastell sein

















auf der vorletzten Seite war mein Text dazu 8) 

ich stehe zum "CO2-Austreiben" und 
"Wasserschichtung-durcheinander-bringen"
an  MEINEM ! Teich :twisted: 

schönen Tag 



ich kann jetzt jeden Tag zu Hause Skifahren ! 

meine Hunde haben schon Muskelkater


----------



## StefanS (27. Jan. 2005)

Leider falsch   : Hier ist es seit Anfang der Woche kalt. Dauerfrost. Nachts bis -4 Grad und tagsüber wird es auch nicht mehr so "warm" dass das Eis auf dem Teich wieder schmilzt. 

Für die Nacht Freitag auf Samstag sind -10 Grad (!!!) angesagt   . Bin heute losgesaust und habe noch Kälteschutz gekauft. Muss die __ Kamelien einwickeln (wenn sie nicht schon hinne sind). 

Werde meinen Arbeitgeber verklagen - man hatte mir anderes versprochen: Ewige Sonne und Müssiggang. Gepfiffen hat's - im Wortsinne ! Na ja, wenigstens scheint die Sonne dabei.  :-x 

Grummelige Grüsse sendet
Stefan

P.S.: Ach ja, mein Bruder lebt in New York. Im Sommer schwitzen die sich durch's Leben. Jetzt hat er -20 Grad, eine Heizkostenrechnung von 400 $ monatlich und dabei noch 1 Meter Schnee. Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so übel hier  8)


----------



## Elfriede (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
Eis auf deinem Teich kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen und auch keine -10°. Hast du solche Kälte in Toulouse schon einmal erlebt? Das Wetter spielt wohl zur Zeit überall verrückt, der gestrige Schnee in Spanien und die -20° in New York sind schon bedenklich. Ich hoffe sehr, dass du deine __ Kamelien retten kannst.

Auf Paros hatte es heute +18°, das ist für Januar etwas zu warm. Laut Wettervorhersage soll es jedoch nächste Woche bis auf +9° abkühlen, die durchschnittliche Wintertemperatur sollte bei etwa 14° liegen.

Hier in Tirol ist es zur Zeit eisig kalt. Trotzdem aber tummeln sich Touristen bei -20° auf den Schipisten, während ich mich lieber aus der Kühltruhe ernähre, bevor ich bei dieser Kälte mein Haus verlasse um etwas einzukaufen.

Mit lieben Grüßen und auf den Frühling hoffend
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

und ich konnte das Fotografieren mal wieder nicht lassen.
Wir haben schon eine Weile nicht mehr soviel (auch wenn es nur so 10cm sind) Schnee gehabt...

Da hab ich die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt und mal einen Ausritt im Schnee gemacht   
Leider hatte der Dicke hinterher eine leichte Krampfkolik   
Aber jetzt gehts schon wieder...


----------



## StefanS (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,
hallo zusammen,

ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber wenn selbst in Algerien Schnee fällt und liegenbleibt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

täuscht das, oder ist Dein Skimmer mit eingefroren?
Hoffentlich zerfriert das "Gute Stück" nicht!


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2005)

*x*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> täuscht das, oder ist Dein Skimmer mit eingefroren?
> Hoffentlich zerfriert das "Gute Stück" nicht!




 ...........
:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:    8)

[hr:914445f141]
_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## StefanS (29. Jan. 2005)

Ist richtig. Angesichts des Umstandes, Dass das Eis vielleicht 2 cm dick war und durch jetzt einsetzenden Regen schon wieder geschmolzen ist, habe ich den Skimmer gelassen, wie er war. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe gar nicht daran gedacht. War wichtiger, die __ Kamelien vor der Kälte zu schützen und einzuwickeln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (29. Jan. 2005)

Bei mir schaute es heute so aus:


----------



## Kurt (30. Jan. 2005)

*Jetzt wär`s Eis dick genug zum Schlittschuhlaufen*

Heute schönstes Wetter, - 10 °, einfach genießen


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2005)

Heute hatten wir herrlichen Sonnenschein bei - 5 Grad aber starken Wind. Die Fotos sind vom Donnerstag, den 27.01.05.

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Wochenanfang
Helmut


----------



## Harti (2. Feb. 2005)

Hallo!
Bei uns sind -5°C Luft und 7,5°C Wassertemp.( Dank Abdeckung und Heizlüfter  )
Kois sind putzmunter und fressen richtig gut.
(Filter ist voll im Betrieb)
Bild ist von Vorgestern.
Der Schnee ist schon wieder weg.
Hoffentlich ist bal wieder Frühling!
Der Winter kotzt mich an


----------



## tina (3. Feb. 2005)

Hi an alle zusammen,

das Eis ist seit gestern getaut, meine Bitterlinge, auch die kleinen, sind putzmunter.  Ich habe sehr, sehr viele Köcherfliegenlarven (bis zu 5 cm) gesehen und meine rote Lobelie wächst schon wieder unter Wasser !!!!
Meine Kamelie hab ich nicht abgedeckt, aber die hat auch schon sehr viele Knospen. Leider hab ich keine Digicam imo.....
Liebe Grüße 
Tina


----------



## birdy (3. Feb. 2005)

Hallo aus Österreich
Also von Fische anschaun und neuen Trieben an den Wasserpflanzen kann ich nur träumen. Mein Teich ist einfach verschwunden :cry:  nicht einmal der Wasserfall schaut heraus. Wir versinken momentan im Schnee. Vogerl füttern und Schneeschaufeln ist angesagt.
Aber so schlecht ist das ja auch nicht, die Langlaufloipen werden morgen bestimmt wieder frisch gespurt und das macht ja auch Spaß, ich freu mich aber auch schon auf den Frühling.
Liebe Grüsse
Birdy :hello2:


----------



## Thorsten (3. Feb. 2005)

Hi Birdy,

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen... nichts für mich


----------



## StefanS (5. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Birdy,

da fröstelt's einem ja schon beim Anschauen der Fotos...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (6. Feb. 2005)

.
ein Bild aus dem Südosten Österreichs, "nur" 35-40 cm Schnee, etwas weiter nördlich hat es über 300 cm.........
.
.
LG Berndt


----------



## Thorsten (6. Feb. 2005)

Hi Leute,

ein paar Pics von heute...kalt aber sonnig 

WANN KOMMT DER FRÜHLING ?


----------



## Thorsten (12. Feb. 2005)

Moin zusammen,

kurzer Wetterbericht... 6 ° - Regen seit 3 Tagen ohne unterbrechung inkl. Sturm :cry: 

Der Überlauf arbeitet auf Hochtouren... :? 

*
Wie siehts bei Euch aus??*


----------



## StefanS (12. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hoffe, das Foto spendet Dir Trost. Habe Depressionen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (12. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

das mit den Depressionen, kann ich gut nachvollziehen  :cry: 

Bei dem Schmuddelwetter kein Wunder...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2005)

Moin moin,

auch von mir mal wieder ein aktuelles Winterfodo ... von gerade ebend ... Schneefall und -2°C.


----------



## Kurt (14. Feb. 2005)

*Teichfreunde, laßt doch den Kopf nicht hängen ............*

denn wir sind bereits dabei, den Winter auszutreiben.
Ich hoffe, die Bilder überzeugen Euch!!!!  Der Frühling kommt bestimmt!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

...... es geht nicht mehr solange wies gegangen ist


----------



## Harald (16. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

ich wußte es doch..... Ihr Ösis seid alles Heiden.....


----------



## birdy (16. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt
Ich glaub wir hier im Salzkammergut sollten auch so einen  Scheiterhaufen zum Winterverbrennen aufstellen.   :redhotev:   
Bei uns schneit's schon wieder 3 Tage durch, wieder 80-90 cm Neuschnee, es gibt nur noch riesen Schneehaufen und sonst nichts. Ich hoffe sehr daß dein Spruch ..... es geht nicht mehr so lange wies gegangen ist ... stimmt.
            ICH MAG NICHT MEHR SCHNEESCHAUFELN     
Liebe Grüße vom Attersee
Birdy


----------



## StefanS (17. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

sag mal: Hilft das ?? Ich würde einen Riesen-Mega-Monsterhaufen aufschichten, mit allem Brennbaren übergiessen und abfackeln. Dieser Winter (schon wieder um null Grad heute) geht mir auf den Zwirn.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (17. Feb. 2005)

ihr Heiden !




meine Liftkarte
ist noch halbvoll !!! :twisted:    8) 

der Berg ruft !..........


----------



## Kurt (18. Feb. 2005)

Hallo!

Harald, nix nur Ösis, diesen Brauch lebt man im Süddeutschen Raum, Ostschweiz und Westösterreich!!!! 

Birdy! - bei uns hat es nicht gewirkt - da wurde sicher in einer Gemeinde 'schlampig' gearbeitet und die Hexe war nicht 'sauber' verbrannt :-((  der Winter hat uns voll im Griff 

Stefan:  den Termin hast Du verpaßt, funktioniert nur am 1. Wochenende nach Aschermittwoch - außerdem:  bitte nur umweltverträgliche Produkte verbrennen, nicht irgendwas gut brennbares draufschütten

Karsten, ich fahre auch gerne Schi, aber ich mach mir heuer keine Sorgen wegen Schneemangel - die haben dann sicher Saisonschluß, und es liegt noch jede Menge Schnee (hoffentlich nur) in den Bergen 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2005)

*re*

Hallo
zur Zeit sieht es so aus 






na gut so






deshalb schnall ich lieber die Ski und die Hunde an
und lass mich durch den Wald ziehen. 8) 






schönes Rest WE
karsten.


----------



## birdy (20. Feb. 2005)

Hey, Karsten 8) 
Ich hab's gewußt, ich mach was falsch wenn ich mit meinen Langlaufschiern ausrücke :razz: Ich bin nachher immer so müde  
Viel Spaß noch im Schnee
Birdy
Ps: Seit es nicht mehr  schneit bin ich ja auch begeistert von der schönen Winterlandschaft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2005)

*....*

Jo ... also langsam könnt der Winter ... das Eis ... etc. aufhören ... es nervt ...  *singt* "Wir wollen pflanzen sehn wir wollen Pflanzen sehn  ..... "


----------



## Thorsten (23. Feb. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

es hört einfach nicht auf...wieder Schneefall heutemorgen :cry:


----------



## karsten. (23. Feb. 2005)

*re*

Hallo Thorsten
die paar Krümel


----------



## gabi (23. Feb. 2005)

Hi Karsten,

den Schnee seh ich.   

Aber ansonsten etwas eintönig.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Feb. 2005)

tse... Karsten, dass  habe ich heute den ganzen Tag gemacht, von wegen paar Krümel


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2005)

*re*

@Gabi
musst die Schneebrille aufsetzen ! 8)


----------



## Thorsten (24. Feb. 2005)

so...die "Krümel" sind etwas mehr geworden  8)


----------



## graubart48 (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
*lach* da hast wirklich reichlich Schnee. n bischen hätten wir auch mal gerne.
Allerdings nur wenn wir Urlaub haben.
Im Moment warte ich auf den Frühling damit ich mit dem Teich weiterkomme.

schönes Wocheneende
Erwin ( genannt Graubart)


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2005)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> so...die "Krümel" sind etwas mehr geworden  8)



 
jammer nich !
 :twisted: 

lang belichtet







und
geblitzt






(für alle Neuen !
zur Orientierung ,einfach auf Button "Galerie" klicken und vergleichen)


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2005)

Karsten... würde ich jammern  8)   

Heute 10.00 Uhr  -5 Grad  Sonnenschein Eisdecke ca. 4cm ... das Loch um den Belüfterstein wird immer kleiner  :?


----------



## Harti (5. März 2005)

Hi!

-8 Grad in der Nacht und 0 am Tag. 
Schnee gibts auch ab und zu.

Wassertemp 6,5 Grad und die Kois fressen gut. 

Ich habs Satt!! Ich will kein Winter mehr!

@Thorsten
Was ist mit deinem Teich?
Warum ist der so voller Algen?


----------



## Kurt (6. März 2005)

schon wieder Frühsport mit Schneeschaufel,
diesmal gab es besonders aus

sGvB
Kurt


----------



## gabi (6. März 2005)

Uuii Kurt,

da sind doch irgendwo deine Teiche versteckt.

Bei uns ist es mal wieder schneefrei und die Eisschicht auf dem Teich wird immer dünner. Zur Zeit noch knapp 1 cm an der dicksten Stelle.


----------



## Silke (7. März 2005)

*Wo ist der Teich???*

... kaum Teich zu sehen... und der Schnee will einfach nicht wegtauen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Silke


----------



## Gabriele (7. März 2005)

*erst jammern weil kein Schnee kommt - nun haben wir ihn *gg*

Hallöchen,
nun ist es die letzten Tage ja sogar bei uns Winter geworden...

Schnee liegt und das Wintergefühl ist da. 

Da mein Duftschneeball noch rosa blüht, ist schon ein erster  Frühlingsbote da.

Ich denke, Ihr freut euch - wie ich auch - auch schon wieder auf eine schöne Sommersaison am Teich. Ein Foto stelle ich hier nicht ein, da auf meiner homepage ja jeden Tag ein aktuelles Webcam-Foto eingestellt wird.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Winter im Norden
Gabriele


----------



## StefanS (8. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich - der Frühling scheint anzubrechen. Noch nie in diesem Jahr haben die Vögel eine derartige Klangkulisse prodiziert. Und eben habe ich den ersten, (noch) einsamen Frosch gehört. Temperaturen unter Null sind auf Sicht auch nicht mehr angesagt.

Endlich !!!

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gabriele (9. März 2005)

*Winter*

Hallo Stefan,

Du hast es gut, bei uns liegt noch etwas Schnee aber ich konnte die "Hausdrossel" , die jedes Jahr bei uns in der Thuja brütet, beobachten, wie sie den "Nest-Renovierungs-Bau" anging. Leider brütet in einer Nachbar-Tanne auch ein Elstern Paar und die bauen auch schon fleißig. Ich denke die Vögle spüren, daß der Frühling nun bald kommt. Da Elstern sich an anderen Jungvögeln vergreifen, haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, daß viele kleine Vögel wegbleiben, wenn Elstern in  der Nähe brüten. Schade!

__ Frösche sind bei uns auf dem Eis noch keine zu sehen - habe gleich mal nachgeschaut *lach*.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag
Gabriele


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Fotos sind von Heute früh (vor und nach Sonnenaufgang), -5 Grad, ca. 10cm Neuschnee, Steife Brise aus Nord/West.

Eisdecke ca. 15cm stark, Bachlauf in Betrieb und offen (nur Wasserfall gefroren).

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Nachmittag bzw. Abend
Helmut

PS.: Der Frühling kommt nächste Woche !!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (10. März 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

super Pic´s, der Winter hat auch schöne Seiten wie man sieht ...


Ps.
Die/solche Bilder, würden sich auch gut beim Fotowettbewerb machen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2005)

Bei mir geht dem Winter endlich die Luft aus. So langsam heißt es wieder: Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche (auch Gartenteiche, doch die waren wohl bei Faust noch nicht in Planung) durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick. 

Sorry, nur eins von vier bildern läst sich mal wieder einspeisen. trotz Verkleinerung ist jedes mal zuviel Speicherplatz belegt.

Wenigstens soll es diese Woche endlich Frühling werden und dann werden wohl zum Ende der Woche auch ruckzuck die ersten __ Frösche wieder im Teich am poppen sein.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (13. März 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wenn Deine Bilder "zu gross" sind, dann gibt es immer zwei mögliche Ursachen:

1. Entweder die Anzahl der Pixel ist zu hoch (die Breite darf 640, die Höhe 480 Pixel nicht überschreiten) - dann musst Du "Bildgrösse" auf diese Höchstwerte (Höhe _und _Breite sind zu beachten !) setzen.
2. Oder die Dateigrösse ist zu gross (>110 KB): Dann musst Du das Foto weiter komprimieren.

@ all:

Da ja spätestens für Mittwoch in Deutschland der Frühling angesagt ist, hier ein paar Fotos von heute 19.00 Uhr: Ich habe meinen ersten Sonnenbrand für dieses Jahr hinter mir. Am Teich (und auch überall sonst in der Natur) zeigt sich allerdings herzlich wenig. Allerdings balzen die Vögel, zeigen sich die __ Eidechsen und die __ Frösche haben sich heute erstmals zu einem gemeinsamen Konzert aufgerafft, um einem vorbeifahrenden Auto paroli zu bieten. Brav !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (15. März 2005)

*2 Nächte ohne Frost und tagsüber Sonne*

......  und schon schmilzt der Schnee )
Freude kommt auf!!!!
:-((  das Eis hält wohl etwas länger .....


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,

so, der Frühling ist da, 16 Grad und es soll weiter steigen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seit Sonntag ist die Wassertemparatur über 8 Grad - heutefrüh sogar 11 Grad .

Habe gerade die Filteranlage "angeschmissen" alles läuft  ...ohne irgendwelche Verluste - alles dicht !

Ein paar Pic´s...nicht viel, ab es tut sich was.


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Bei mir tut sich am Teich auch noch nicht sehr viel, dafür aber blüht es ringsherum. Die Namen der wilden Kräuter und Blumen hier auf Paros kenne ich leider nicht. Die Blütenpracht dauert hier auf der Insel nicht sehr lange, denn ab Mai vertrocknet sie und die Landschaft wird braun. Grün sind hier nur die Winter.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros 

Elfriede


----------



## Kurt (16. März 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Frühlings!!!

Der 1. der 3 Teiche ist bereits zu 2/3 Eisfrei. Und - siehe da, auch Leo, der __ Teichfrosch läßt sich schon blicken. 
Den Bitterlingen geht es auch gut. Einen __ Bergmolch habe ich auch schon entdeckt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Meine Aussicht über die Teich-Stützmauer hinüber nach Antiparos


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Ihren Namen weiß ich nicht


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Zitronen am Teich


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Erst morgen wird sie ihre Blüten ganz öffnen


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

__ Iris- Wildform?


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Mein Teich heute


----------



## Dr.J (16. März 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

irgendwie bin ich richtig neidisch auf dein Domizil auf Paros. Sogar mit wunderschönen Teich. *schmacht*

Vielleicht ist es mir auch eines Tages gegönnt soetwas zu besitzen. Lebst du das ganze Jahr auf Paros?


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Hallo Dr.J,

ich lebe nicht das ganze Jahr hier auf Paros, die Wintermonate Dezember bis einschließlich Februar verbringe ich meistens in Tirol. 
Wie ich deinen Zeilen entnehmen kann, plagt Dich auch die Sehnsucht nach dem Süden. Ich habe dieses Ziel seit meiner Kindheit nie aus den Augen verloren und endlich vor sieben Jahren erreicht. Ich hoffe, das es bei Dir nicht so lange dauert.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (16. März 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

Du hast mich durchschaut. ;-) Zur Zeit bin ich am Sondieren von Immobilienangeboten für die Algarve. Mal sehen was sich ergibt.

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort..


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Hallo Dr.J,

ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und eine gute Wahl. 
Eignet sich die Algarve klimatisch auch für Winterflüchter? Hier auf Paros hat es zwar nur selten unter 13-15° im Winter, trotzdem ist der Winter hier recht ungemütlich, wenn auch nicht lang.

Herzliche Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (17. März 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

zunächst einmal Glückwunsch zum Zustand Deines Teiches. Das bestätigt mich in meiner Ansicht, dass Du ihn durchaus so hinbekommen hast, dass er funktioniert - und zwar gut. Für die besprochenen Optimierungen kannst Du Dir also bequem Zeit lassen; kein Stress, nicht zu viel auf einmal .

Zweiter Punkt: Ich stelle neidvoll fest, dass Ihr klimatisch durchaus erheblich weiter seid als wir...

Und dann: Was ist das für eine ausgesprochen reizvolle Pflanze auf DSCF0369.JPG ? Weisst Du das ? Davon könnte ich mir durchaus auch einige bei mir vorstellen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ehrlich gesagt, war ich bei meiner Ankunft hier auf Paros selbst über den Zustansd des Teiches erstaunt. Nachdem die Fische hier ja keine Winterruhe halten erwartete ich viel Dreck und Algen  im Teich. Nichts davon ist eingetroffen, es gibt keine Algen und nur wenig Mulm an den üblichen Stellen, auch die Pflanzenfilter sind noch gut durchlässig. Du hast Recht, ich werde mir viel Zeit lassen mit den Optimierungen.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie diese hübsche Pflanze heißt, die wie ein Osternest aussieht. Einmal war ich zu Weihnachten auf der Insel, da blühte sie allerdings auch schon. Man begegnet ihr hier auf Schritt und Tritt. Vielleicht kann ich hier ein Buch über die parische Flora finden. Leider funktioniert der Postweg in Griechenland nur sehr langsam, sonst könnte ich Dir einige dieser Pflanzen auch schicken.

Mit lieben Grüßen

Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (17. März 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

auf jeden Fall schon einmal vielen Dank - wenn Du irgendwann einmal eine Information findest, freue ich mich über einen Tipp.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (21. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie immer Hunger   







und nochmal von oben...







*Wie siehts bei Euch aus????*


----------



## Galrian (21. März 2005)

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## Thorsten (26. März 2005)

Hi Ihrs,

es wird immer grüner im und am Teich


----------



## Kurt (30. März 2005)

Diesen Wirrwarr wird wohl nur die Natur lösen können ......


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2005)

Frühling !   8)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

die eine Pflanze (Bild 1), die sich auch Stefan im Garten vorstellen könnte, dürfte eine Mandragora officinalis sein ( weiß nicht ob ich die richtig geschrieben habe) den Blättern und blauen Blüten nach zu urteilen. Auf deutsch eine __ Alraune oder Galgenmännchen. Also nicht aus der Erde reißen, sonst versteinerst Du.   

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Frank, 

vielen Dank für Deine Information. Ich habe inzwischen ein wenig nach Abbildungen der __ Alraune gegoogelt und bin nun  sicher, dass Du mit Deiner Identifizierung richtig liegst.

Die Gefahr einer Versteinerung habe ich wohl nicht zu fürchten,  ich bin noch sehr lebendig, obwohl ich schon viele dieser Pflanzen augegraben und und kompostiert habe. Auch die Bauern ringsum reißen die Pflanzen aus, vielleicht um ihre Ziegen und Schafe vor Vergiftungen zu schützen?

Ob die Alraune auch bei Stefan wachsen würde ist eher ungewiß, denn nach meinen ergoogelten Informationen ist sie hauptsächlich im östlichen Mittelmeerraum verbreitet.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

so viel zu den althergebrachten Überlieferungen des Mittelalters.  
Schreien tun sie dann wohl auch nicht (wie im 2. Harry Potter Film wo das Umtopfen von Alraunen nur mit Gehörschutz stattfindet). :-x 

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Frank, 

mag sein, dass meine beruhigenden Gespräche mit allen Pflanzen, die ich beschneiden oder entsorgen muss doch hilfreich sind, jedenfalls habe ich noch keine Klage wahrgenommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir im Teich sind die ersten schwarzen Megaspermien am ausschwärmen. Das Bild ist leider nicht sehr deutlich.

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Jo,

moin zusammen ....

aktuell aufgrund einer gestrigen Diskussion im Chäd ( Greetz to Jürgen    ) die aktuellen Wasserwerte:

PH 7,4
KH 7
GH 8
No2 n/a
No3 10mg

Ansonsten tut sich einiges in diesen Tagen an der Pfütze .... tosende Quak-Konzerte der Froggis, Laich habe ich noch keinen entdeckt, Krötenlaich wurde gesichtet .... das Pflanzenwachstum setzt enorm ein, selbst die gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume kommt dieses Jahr endlich, nur die weisse fehlt noch, aber wir arbeiten drann *ggg* ....

Desweiteren gibt es "Nachwuchs" bzw. Neuzugang in er grossen Pfütze, ein sehr schöner Hybrid "Waxdick-__ Sterlet", ca. 35-40cm , typisches Merkmal extrem ausgeprägte und scharfe Knochenplatten, kurz runde und trotzdem gebogene Schnauze .... und hat ab dem ersten Tag gefressen, was eigentlich sehr selten ist. Aufgrund des Wartens auf einen Acipenser Schrenckii , der im Mai meine Pfütze besuchen und zerwühlen kann, werden wohl 2-3 andere Tiere weichen müssen, die eh die 1m-Grenze überschritten haben bzw. die "Raushau-Grenze" von 1,2m dieses Jahr überschreiten werden.

Die Kuh-Koi sind gewachsen wie doof, langsam gewöhnen sie sich an die Handfütterung, wenn ich mal jemanden zuhause habe, wenn ich sie füttere, kann ich mal Fodos machen, dasselbe gilt für den Sternhausen und den Wachsdick.

Im Algentümpel verbreitet sich immer mehr die Krenbsschere ... die Mutterpflanze mit ca. 1m Durchmesser hat mittlerweile 5 neue Jungepflanzen "geworfen" ... sehr schön anzusehen, allerdings wird es für die Pfütze zuviel, wenn mehr als 10 STück davon drinne sind.

Auch im Algentümpel habe ich Nachwuchs wie bereits vermutet von den Sonnenbarschen und den __ Moderlieschen ... schön anzuschauen, das in gewisser Weise doch eine Symbiose zwischen Fressen und gefressen werden existiert ....

Alles weitere bitte den Pics entnehmen, sonst könnte ich noch morgen texten


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier von mir mal Pics von gestern nachmittag.

Am Teich selbst tut sich nur sehr wenig, heut hab ich allerdings den ersten Frosch quarken gehört. Allerdings nur sehr kurz, als gerade ein Flugzeug startete   

Es ist einfach noch zu kühl... im Wasser.


----------



## Kurt (19. Apr. 2005)

Die aufgelösten Schnüre (siehe Foto vom 30.03.)  sind seit ein paar Tagen fleißig am Putzen meiner Steine.
Der __ Teichfrosch wartet geduldig, ob nicht doch trotz Kälte was fliegendes vorbeikommt.


----------



## StefanS (21. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr schöne Fotos, die Info über die __ Alraune war super, vielen Dank !

Blüht bei Eusch auch schon der __ Fieberklee ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (21. Apr. 2005)

*re*

in 8 Wochen vielleicht ,

wenn sich die Erdachse so gedreht hat

das wir auch was von der Sonne abgekommen ! ...
   

aber ,
wir freun uns ja schon über ein paar grüne Triebe


----------



## StefanS (21. Apr. 2005)

Ach, Karsten,

wenn ich Deinen Teich so sehe...

Einfach toll !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doris (21. Apr. 2005)

*Wie siehts bei euch am Teich aus???*

An unserem Teich ist noch nicht so viel los, aber  wir sind ja auch erst im letzten Sommer angefangen. Da kann Frau wohl noch nicht so viel erwarten.
Ich denke im nächsten Frühjahr sieht es dann auch schon etwas anders aus  
*schonjetztdrauffreu*


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Apr. 2005)

ist zwar noch recht wenig... aber es wird *freu*

Sumpfdotter blüht wie noch nie(!) und das ohne jegliches zutun


----------



## gabi (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

endlich ist meine Neuerwerbung vom letzten Jahr fotogen.

Und bei dem Wetter   .

(Bild wird nachgereicht.)


----------



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

ich bin schwer beeindruckt von Deinem Teich. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie alt er ist und wo du die riesigen Steinplatten her hast. Sind die selbst gegossen?


----------



## gabi (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

hier nun das Foto.
(habs leider etwas zu sehr verkleinert)


----------



## karsten. (21. Apr. 2005)

*re*

Hallo Dr.Jürgen

DER teich ist jetzt 6 Jahre
die Steine sind was älter





 ca 240 Millionen Jahre


als bekennender Suiseki-Fan kann ich mit dem Begriff  "gegossen"
nichts anfangen .  Be-gossen schon  
DAS haben wir nach jedem Spatenstich !


"Feld-Steine-nach-Hause-schleppen" war lange mein Hobby ! 


so ganz normale Amoniten hebt hier gar keiner mehr auf   8) 

_Der Germanische Muschelkalk

Vor 250 Millionen Jahren begann mit der Trias das Erdmittelalter    (Mesozoikum). Der Begriff Trias bedeutet Dreiheit und wurde 1834 von dem deutschen    Geologen Friedrich August von Alberti für die Schichtenfolgen Buntsandstein,    Muschelkalk und Keuper in Süddeutschland eingeführt. Zum Ende der    Buntsandsteinzeit (vor 240 Millionen Jahre) überschwemmte das Urmittelmeer,    die Tethys, weite Teile Europas. Es entstand zunächst ein seichtes, etwa    15-35 m tiefes Binnenmeer mit unwirtlichen Bedingungen (hoher Salzgehalt, lokale    Austrocknungen). Diese recht fossilarmen Ablagerungen werden als Unterer    Muschelkalk bezeichnet. Während der zweiten Muschelkalkphase dampfte    das Meer nach und nach ein. Dieser Mittlere Muschelkalk ist durch einige    Kali- und Steinsalzvorkommen gekennzeichnet. Durch einen neuen Frischwassereinbruch    von der Tethys entstanden wesentlich günstigere Lebensbedingungen in dem    nun etwa 20-50 m tiefen Meer. Diese recht artenreiche Lebewelt ist z.T. in den    mächtigen Ablagerungen des Oberen Muschelkalks als Versteinerungen    erhalten geblieben. Vor 230 Millionen Jahren schrumpfte das Muschelkalkmeer    und die Keuperzeit begann.




Das Thüringer Becken erstreckt sich ca. 120    km in NW-SO-Richtung und etwa 60 km in NO-Richtung. Es stellt eine etwa ovale     Senke zwischen den gehobenen Bruchschollen des Harzes und des Thüringer    Waldes dar. Den größten Teil der Oberfläche (hauptsächlich    im Innern) nimmt der Keuper ein. Es folgen nach Norden, Westen und Südosten    der Muschelkalk und, besonders am Nordrand, der Buntsandstein.




Die marinen Ablagerungen des Muschelkalks besitzen    im Thüringer Becken eine Mächtigkeit von 200 bis 280 m. In den Sedimenten    des Muschelkalks findet man u.a. zahlreiche 




 Muscheln (Lamellibranchia),
 Schnecken (Gastropoda),
   Grabfüßer (Scaphopoda), 
   Armfüßer (Brachiopoda) und
   Kopffüßer (Cephalopoda), 
   selten Stachelhäuter (Echinodermata: Seelilien, Seesterne, Schlangensterne,    Seeigel), 
   Krebstiere (Crustacea) und 
   Wirbeltiere (Vertebrata).
_




http://www.geoberg.de/text/geology/04071901.php#Steinbruch Gutendorf

       8)  :mrgreen:

@stefan ,schau mal hier !
beim genauerem Hinsehen hab ich´s auch gefunden
nur noch 3 Tage






UND HIER DIE *FROSTSCHÄDEN *VON HEUTE NACHT  :


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

so, mal ein paar aktuelle Pic´s von heute...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2005)

Bei mir sind momentan die Fadenalgen am wuchern (aber nur im __ Nadelkraut), da das __ Hornkraut scheinbar noch im Winterschlaf liegt. Mein Nadelkraut ist komplett mit Fadenalgenwatten durchzogen und ich kann sie nicht entfernen da tausende von __ Kröten- und Froschquappen darin am weiden sind. Dafür blüht es rundrum um den Teich.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (24. Apr. 2005)

*Re: re*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan ,schau mal hier !
> beim genauerem Hinsehen hab ich´s auch gefunden
> nur noch 3 Tage



Hallo Karsten,

habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt. Und ? sind sie schon auf ? Eigentlich habt Ihr tagsüber ja schöneres Wetter als wir (sonst hätte die 380 längst abgehoben). Nachtfröste sind allerdings schade bei der sich entwickelnden Blütenpracht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (24. Apr. 2005)

*re*

Hallo Stefan 
wenn ich die Mail bekomme :
**************_Benachrichtigen bei Antworten - 
Wie siehts bei euch am Teich aus ? usw.....***************
_ mit der Uhrzeit *0:46* dann ...
weiß ich meist schon den Absender    8)

Tcha, is halt so mit den Nachtfrösten 
-die emfindlicheren Bäume stehen noch drinnen
-die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat sich wieder erholt
-den größten Schaden hab ich immer an den KIWIS
(mein Vorgriff auf die Erderwärmung)

 nach den Eisheiligen 12-14.5. schaun wir mal was überlebt hat :?  8)

Ich hab gelesen nächste Woche soll  Euer Flieger starten...
da könnt ihr ja bis dahin noch mal alle Schrauben nachziehen  :twisted: 

schönes Rest WE  

karsten.

ps.
die Blüten vom __ Fieberklee warn gestern noch zu ,vielleicht heute...


----------



## Silke (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
so langsam wird es am Teich grün...


----------



## Dr.J (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir tut sich endlich auch was.


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2005)

*re*

hallo
jetzt kommen auch die großen __ Farne





mein __ Fieberklee ist immer noch nicht weiter




die Kleinen kriechen aus allen Ritzen




Hossa __ Hosta !





schönen Abend


----------



## Silke (27. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
@DrJ: sag mal, wie heisst denn die Pflanze unten rechts auf deinem letzten Bild? Sowas wächst bei mir auch im Wasser, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, was das ist.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

meinst du die Pflanze auf dem letzten Bild? Wenn ja, dann kann ich momentan auch keine Auskunft geben. Muss mal abwarten welche Blüte entsteht. Aber ich vermute es ist ne __ Kuckuckslichtnelke. Bin aber ned sicher.


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2005)

*Re gen*

8) 
die Unterwasserpflanzen legen mächtig zu ,
das __ Laichkraut ist schon wieder oben
nur ohne Sonne keine vernünftigen Fotos

am WE sollen es 25° werden....,

hoffentlich !


----------



## Doris (1. Mai 2005)

Tach auch   

Endlich ist es auch mir gelungen, ein "vernünftiges" Foto von unserem Teich zu bekommen.


----------



## karsten. (2. Mai 2005)

*nur so*

jetzt ist der __ Fieberklee schon wieder fast verblüht






und die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat es auch bald geschafft






dafür machen sich die Krebsscheren fertig zu Auftauchen

die Teichrose schiebt erste (kümmerliche) Blätter aufs Wasser

das __ Laichkraut hab ich schon das erste Mal ausgedünnt

schöne (kurze) Woche
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

@Karsten

öööhm ... wann wollten wir uns noch treffen ? Können uns ja mal gerne über Krebsscheren mit einem Durchmesser von 1m unterhalten .... inkl. 5 Ablegern


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2005)

*Die fliegenden Frühlingsboten sind auch da*

Hi @ all,

den hab ich heute morgen vorm ertrinken gerettet.


----------



## gabi (5. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hab ich euch schon erzählt das es meinen Algen sehr schlecht geht?   
Wurden seit zwei Tagen nicht mehr gesehen.   

Doch ich glaub um die muss ich mir nicht wirklich Sorgen machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2005)

Hi Frank,

also bei werden keine __ Maikäfer aus dem Teich gerettet. Ich bin froh über jeden __ Käfer der in den Teich fällt und dort vom meinem fetten __ Döbel gefressen (Maikäfer sind eine Delikatesse für Döbel) oder von unseren drei Cockern gefangen und vertilgt werden (die drei stehen scheinbar auf schön knackig mit Cremfüllung :-x ). Bei mir sind sie dieses Jahr wieder plagenmäßig unterwegs . Habe am Montagabend in einer 1/2 Stunde  46 Stück gefangen und das auf noch nicht mal 50qm Gartenfläche. Und das war nur ein Bruchteil von denen die man überall im Garten hat starten und __ fliegen hörte. Sämtliche Bäume im Garten haben schon angefressene Blätter, zum Glück das es Nachts wieder kühl geworden ist, dann sind kaum welche unterwegs.

MfG Frank


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2005)

Hi zurück an Frank,

natürlich hast du eigentlich recht, das es sich bei den Maikäfern eigentlich eher um Plagegeister, denn um nützliche Insekten handelt. Aber da ich Tierfreund der Abteilung "Mistkäfer" bin, konnte ich ihn nun wirklich nicht ertrinken sehen, denn meine Goldis bekommen den nun wirklich nicht runter um ihm einen schnellen Tod zu ermöglichen. Außerdem sind bei uns in der Gegend imo nicht sehr viele unterwegs.


----------



## papa-charly (7. Mai 2005)

*Mein allererster Teich*

Nachdem ich heut, an diesem total verregneten Samstag Zeit hatte, mir alle die tollen Gartenteiche in diesem Forum anzusehen, hier mal ein Foto meines allerersten Teiches.

Von einem Bekannten bekam ich die Teichschale geschenkt. Also diese  ganz schnell im Garten verbuddelt, ein paar Pflanzen und Fische rein und einen ausgedienten Aquariumfilter an eine Springbrunnenpumpe angeschlossen.

Fertig war meine erste Pfütze.

Allerdings mussten die Fische im Aquarium überwintern, weil dieser Spucknapf  nicht tief genug war und schon im nächsten Jahr ein Folienteich hermusste.

Dazu später mehr


----------



## karsten. (7. Mai 2005)

*test*

Test ,Test ,Test
 weil ich die anderen Bilder grad nicht sehen kann....


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

die kommen wieder....

ist nur vorübergehend... und sind nur die Bilder der letzten Tage.
Die müssen per Hand wieder eingefügt werden. 
Aber auch das wird noch!
Versprochen!   

Nur nicht mehr heute (der Admin ist geschafft)


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2005)

heut ist ja Sonntag
und da sollst Du ruh`n....
mfG
karsten.


----------



## papa-charly (8. Mai 2005)

Ups, das Bild ist weg

Ich reiche es nochmal nach


----------



## Thorsten (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo papa-Charly,

jau, diverse Bilder von den letzten Tagen fehlen (wegen Umzug!),die fügen wir aber noch ein.
Die Bilder sind in der Datenbank vorhanden,also ist das kein Problem  

Aber Danke, haben wir schonmal eins weniger


----------



## Doris (8. Mai 2005)

*Kennt irgendjemand diese Eier???*

Hi   

Hab heute bei meinem morgendlichen Spaziergang am Teich entlang ein Seerosenblatt gefunden, wo einige Eier drauf abgelegt waren. Da dort sehr viele __ Wasserläufer (Gerris Lacustris) saßen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Eier vielleicht von denen kommen     
Aber wissen tu ich es nicht. Weiss es jemand von Euch?
Bin beim googeln leider auch noch  nicht fündig geworden und mein sonst so schlaues Buch kann mir auch keine genaue Auskunft geben.
Aber ich bin nun mal ein neugieriger Mensch  und würde schon gerne wissen, was sich denn da so ansiedelt in unserem Teich


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2005)

hi ihr alle

muss sagen ihr habt ja wirklich wunderschöne gartnepics. von pflanzen und tieren etc. hoffe ich kann im sommer auhc mal welche nachhreichen. momentan is da noch ned viel los am teich. IM teich schon eher. wie gesagt er besteht ja erst seit 3 wochen ca. das die rose dieses jahr noch blüht5 wage ich zu bezweifeln. aber gut hauptsache sie kommt mit vielen großen blättern an die oberfläche.
ich werd mich bemühen dieses jahr auch noch pics zu liefern.
danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## papa-charly (9. Mai 2005)

*Noch ein paar Bilder*

Hallo @ all

Jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen. Meine erste Pfütze war ja nun wirklich einfach zu klein. Also habe ich schon im nächsten Jahr wieder angefangen zu buddeln und meinen ersten Folienteich angelegt.


----------



## papa-charly (9. Mai 2005)

*Fische oder Pflanzen, das war jetzt die Frage*

Nach einigen Jahren war mein Biotop total verlandet. Die Seerose war dermassen gewuchert, dass ich sie schweren Herzens entfernen musste um wieder Lebensraum für die Fische zu schaffen.


----------



## holly1357 (13. Mai 2005)

Bei mir ist immer noch baustelle


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche... nix besonderes, aber bei dem 
Sauwetter kein Wunder


----------



## StefanS (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Holly,

das ist ja gewaltig ! Aber bisher wirklich gut gemacht. Ich wünsche weiterhin frohes Graben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (14. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mal wieder was aktuelles von heute...es tut sich was   

Wie siehts bei euch denn aus???


----------



## Klaus (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hier zwei Bilder von meinen Teich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2005)

*REGENZEIT*

REGEN , REGEN , REGEN





die __ Farne und die __ Hosta´s wachsen wie wild

Lotoseffekt auf Funkienblatt   





diesem kleinem Hümmelschwärmer kotzt der regen voll an










die __ Sumpfzypresse - Taxodium distichum
treibt aus






den Frosch hab ich erst beim "entwickeln" gesehen   





frohes Pfingstfest

karsten.


----------



## Doris (15. Mai 2005)

Bei uns ist es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so kahl  
(Bild von Freitag dem 13.)
Wenigstens neben dem Teich wächst es schon 

Wünschen euch ein Frohes Pfingstfest.
Erwin mit dem "grauen Bart" 
und ich


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2005)

Hi Doris,

auch euch frohe Pfingsten...

Sieht ja schon klasse aus


----------



## Dr.J (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

Bin beeindruckt, was ihr in der ganzen Zeit geschafft habt. TOP!!


----------



## Roland (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuelle Bilder von heute, nachdem gestern Land unter war::


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Roland,

sag mal ... wie machst Du das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bei dir wuchert ja wieder alles ohne ende... sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Roland (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Das ist alles viel Arbeit! Ich bin jeden Tag, an dem es nicht regnet, von morgens bis abends im Garten und am Teich. Ich spreche nicht nur mit den Fischen aber auch mit den Pflanzen, da hilft  . Diese Pflanzen ziehe ich selbst mit Samen gross, repikiere die Sämlinge und pflanze sie von Mai bis Juni in und an den Teich/Garten. Habe bis jetzt dieses Jahr so ca. 550 Pflanzen grossgezogen und es werden wohl noch 100 hinzukommen.
Als Beleg ein paar Bilder der etwa 40 verschiedenen Sorten:


----------



## Doris (15. Mai 2005)

Da kann man nur sagen.... 
WAHNSINN  

hast dann ja einen grünen Daumen


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2005)

Ein herzliches Hallo aus Griechenland!

Mein neidischer Blick auf das üppige Grün an und in Eueren Teichen ist in Hoffnung umgeschlagen, denn endlich wächst es auch in meinem Teich. Vor 14 Tagen habe ich etwa 100 Pflanzen eingesetzt und so sah es aus.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2005)

Bitte sagt mir, dass ich mir das sichtbare Wachstum  nicht nur einbilde, denn bisher ist bei mir im Teich noch nie eine Pflanze gut gewachsen, außer __ Papyrus. Den ersten Sommer überlebten meistens nur etwa 10% der im Frühling eingebrachten Pflanzen.
Und so sah es heute bei mir im Teich aus. Das Wasser hat bereits 24° und ist noch  ziemlich grün,- aber Hauptsache Wachstum!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2005)

Auf diesem Foto kann man die neuen Pflanzen besser erkennen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2005)

Und noch ein Foto von heute.


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

deine Pflanzen wachsen, keine einbildung   

Sieht doch schon prima aus und  24 ° Wassertemperatur *Wow*


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Roland,

da kann ich nur sagen... Respekt. 

Du bist also ein Pflanzflüsterer?   werde das dann auch mal probieren, vieleicht hilfts ja...

Wenn ich mal irgendwann in deiner Nähe bin, würde ich mir das mal gerne anschaun, wenn Du nichts dagegen hast


----------



## Roland (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

das ist kein Problem , du bist herzlich willkommen. Wenn du kommst sage mir bitte vorher bescheid!


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2005)

endlich... Luft 23 ° - Wassertemparatur 17 ° und Sonne  


*@Karsten *
jetzt bitte nicht verzweifeln


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2005)

*2005 - die erste Libelle schlüpft*

eine Libelle hat´s schon schwer


----------



## Wasserfloh (20. Mai 2005)

* Libellen schlüpfen...*

nicht nur direkt am Wasser,
sondern legen eine ganz schöne Strecke zurück,
um zu schlüpfen....

an der kleinen Figur saßen 3 Libellen... zum trocknen.
Da es hier noch recht kalt ist,
saßen die da tatsächlich mehrere Tage, 
bis auch die letzte verschwunden war.


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2005)

So allmählich kommen immer mehr Besucher an unseren Teich.
Diese beiden __ Libellen scheinen sich aber  wohl verflogen zu haben,  
denn diese Art der Libellen ist wenig fluglustig und bevorzugt Teiche mit dichter Vegetation, da sie gerne versteckt sitzt.  (und die dichte Vegetation haben wir noch nicht zu bieten  )

Wahrscheinlich war der Arterhaltungstrieb stärker


----------



## gabi (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Doris,

du vergisst den Arterhaltungstrieb der __ Libellen. Je mehr verschiedene Teiche angesteuert werden um so eher haben einige Larven die Chance sich zu entwickeln. Die __ Frühe Adonislibelle ist auch mein beständigster Gast am Teich. Inzwischen hab ich auch eine __ Pechlibelle und eine Azurjungfer (jeweils die Männchen) gesehen. War natürlich mal wieder ohne Knippsapparat am Teich.


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Gabi
Meinen Apparat habe ich meistens griffbereit auf dem Tisch stehen... 
is besser so 
Und natürlich noch so andere Utensilien, um auf die Pirsch zu gehen


----------



## Harti (21. Mai 2005)

Die Pflanzen wuchern wie wild und die Kois kommen langsam in Schwung !


----------



## Roland (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

auch mal ein Bild von mir von heute:


----------



## Thorsten (22. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem die zwei Kois wieder beschlossen haben, lass uns mal ein paar Pflanzen rausreißen... 





durfte ich mal wieder in den Teich um aufzuräumen...
bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleichzeitig einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt,also net über den Wasserstand wundern (es fehlen ca. 40cm) 8) 













*man achte auf die Begeisterung  * 





eine nette Abwechslung auf meiner Hand :? 





__ Schwertlilie




und nochmal...


----------



## Dr.J (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

hat Dich Astrid mal wieder zum Baden geschickt? Ach ja, ist ja wieder Wochenende.  :twisted:  8)


----------



## Thorsten (22. Mai 2005)




----------



## gabi (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

haste jetzt dein Bild selber zensiert? Oder warum sehe ich nix.

LG
Gabi



PS. Jetzt klappt es


----------



## StefanS (23. Mai 2005)

Hihi, man kann schon erkennen, dass die Weibchen erheblich grösser sind als die Männchen. Aber...   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (26. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Heute morgen um 8 Uhr hatte die Sonne den Teich erreicht.

Die Pflanzen sind alles Neuerwerbungen von vor 2 Wochen ausser der __ Schwertlilie und dem __ Blutweiderich die sich ins Bild vom __ Baldrian gemogelt haben.

Bei der __ Brunnenkresse kann man die vielen freiliegenden Wurzeln erkennen (hoffentlich nach der Bildverkleinerung immer noch). Ist das so richtig? Oder sollte ich versuchen die wieder einzugraben.

Schönen Tag noch. Hier bei uns ist super Wetter.


----------



## Doris (27. Mai 2005)

einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen
Obwohl es bei uns im Teich noch nicht so wirklich viel blüht (ausser hier und da mal einige Algen) tut sich aber direkt neben dem Teich etwas.
Hier die aktuellen Bilder von heute Morgen 6 Uhr 30     

jaja, Frühaufsteher


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2005)

Hi @ you all,

mannomann, das iss ja zum "aus der Haut fahren". Wenn ich mir eure Pics alle so anschaue, dann ... dann ..., ja dann werd ich ja sooooowas von neidisch. Bir mir tut sich im Teich noch rein gaaaaar nix. Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verdeitigung sagen, das ich auch noch nicht wirklich viel drin hab, warte schon ca. 4 Wochen auf Pflanzen von Werner. Grummel, grummel. Und wenn die dann doch mal hier eintreffen sollten, wird das dieses Jahr wohl auch ned mehr ganz viel. Heul, heul, schnief, schnief.

Ich will auch was blühendes im Teich. (Ausser Algen!!!) :twisted:


----------



## Klaus (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo, hier ein paar Frosch und __ Iris Bilder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Klaus


----------



## Astrid (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

deine Fotos sind  =D> ! Da kann man ja nur neidisch werden.... :? 
Die Fotos wäre doch auch klasse für denn Fotowettbewerb


----------



## Klaus (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Astrid, das freut mich sehr, das dir die Fotos gefallen haben. Gerade war ich wieder am Teich um ein paar Fotos zu schießen, und was sehe ich da, ein Eichhörnchen das gerade einen kühlen Drink zu sich nimmt. Für mich ist das etwas ganz besonderes, denn in den Ort wo ich lebe habe ich noch nie so ein Tierchen gesehen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## Doris (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo Klaus, ich glaube ein Eichhörnchen hat wohl noch keiner am Teich gehabt.
Ist wirklich ein schönes Bild =D> 
 Also überlege dir doch mal (so wie Astrid schon schreibt) ob du nicht auch am  Fotowettbewerb teilnehmen möchtest. 
Dabei sein ist alles ...  und Spaß macht es obendrei auch noch.


----------



## Thorsten (29. Mai 2005)

so, mal wieder ein paar Pics von heute...


----------



## Doris (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thorsten
Wenn ich mir so deine Koi anschaue, dann bin ich doch echt stark am überlegen, ob wir überhaupt auch nur EINEN Koi haben    (und nicht alles nur Goldfische, die uns als Koi angedreht wurden)   :?  :cry: 
Is ja echt zum "aus der Haut fahren"


----------



## Kurt (29. Mai 2005)

*heisse Tage*

Schwimmteich-Temperatur bereits 25 °,


----------



## Klaus (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris, falls mir noch mahl ein Schnappschuss gelingen sollte, dann mache ich gerne bei den Wettbewerb mit.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich habe ich mal was zum Fotografieren gefunden...   8) 
Aufnahme stammt von gestern Abend.
Ist die erste meiner Aufnahmen, bei der die eigentliche Farbe der Blüte richtig dargestellt wird.

Das bunte Blatt am rechten Bildrand gehört zur Blüte, der Rest zur Nachbarseerose.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2005)

Endlich sind die blöden Fadenalgen in sich zusammengebrochen und man kann mal Bilder von seinem Tümpel absetzen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Klaus (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Frank, eine wirklich sehr schöne Teichanlage hast du da, Kompliment.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## StefanS (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

so sah es heute an Teich und Moorbeet aus.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (9. Juni 2005)

Und hier zum Feierabend noch etwas Abendstimmung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2005)

*re*

und wir kämpfen hier mit der der schei.. Schafskälte 
grad so kein Nachtfrost 
2°früh 16° max  

wenigstens grün


----------



## Roland (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,


hier die aktuellen Blumen im Teichumfeld:


----------



## StefanS (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Roland,

die Passiflora gefällt mir - auch mit Passionsblumen hatten wir noch kein Glück. Es kommt mir nur noch in den Garten, was auch problemlos überwintert. (Das beherzigen Oliven, Kaki, Granatapfel, echter Jasmin usw. - alles andere hat das Nachsehen ;-))

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Roland (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Die Passiflora habe ich als Pflanze gekauft und bei einen Rosenbogen gepflanzt, wenn die südländichen Pflanzen auch hier nicht frostfrei überwintern, so habe ich mir damit wenigsten den Süden hierher geholt!


----------



## atzie (10. Juni 2005)

Nun wage ich mich auch mal mit einem ersten Bild von meiner Baustelle, die tatsächlich nun auch schon ein Teich ist, an die Öffentlichkeit. So sieht es heute bei mir aus:








und von der anderen Seite:







und im Profil:







Ihr seht, noch ist der Bagger im Einsatz, es wird im und um den Teich noch etwas dauern, bis das wieder ein Garten ist.

Andrea


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juni 2005)

Hi Andrea,

sieht doch schon klasse aus...weiss garnet was Du hast


----------



## Doris (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andrea
Was sehe ich da... eine Brücke?
Das ist etwas was ich mir auch noch wünsche, aber im Moment hat eine Brücke keinen Platz. Bin schon am nerven, den Teich doch noch zu vergrössern, damit ich auch eine Brücke über den Teich bekomme. Mal schaun.... irgendwann haben wir sicherlich auch eine Brücke


----------



## atzie (10. Juni 2005)

Huhu Doris, jo eine Brücke war auch unser Traum, einer unserer Hunde hat die schon als neuen Lieblingsplatz auserkoren, für uns ist sie noch nicht begehbar, muss noch eingebaut werden, liegt nur so da drauf.

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## StefanS (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... Mein Rücken sagt "Nicht unbedingt die besten !". Ich sage: Umso schöner, wenn man es nach Wochen, Monaten oder gar Jahren geschafft hat, seinen Garten so anzulegen, wie man es sich erträumt hat. Wie sagt man hier ? "Courage, allez !"

Also die besten Grüsse aus dem heissen Süden
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

könntest Du mal ein oder zwei Fotos vom Bachlauf einstellen, damit ich mal sehen kann, wie Dein Teichbauer das gelöst hat. Hat sich ja nach meinem letzten Besuch bei Dir einiges getan. Langsam wird es.


----------



## Jürgen (11. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

schau mal in Andrea´s Gallery rein   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## kwoddel (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris 
Ich dachte das wäre Eure Brücke    







Ja schade dann habe ich mich vertan.


----------



## Doris (12. Juni 2005)

@ kwoddel
 Naja, wir haben ja schon einen etwas grösseren Teich, aber sooooo gross ist er nun auch wieder nicht, dass da so eine grosse (hohe) Brücke rüberpasst 
Zum Glück eigentlich, denn dann wären wir ja immer noch am Buddeln  und das Forum bei dem wir uns dann angemeldet hätten würde nicht Teichforum sondern eher "Buddelforum" heissen


----------



## Klaus (12. Juni 2005)

Ein paar Aktuelle Bilder.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Klaus


----------



## Doris (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Klaus
Die Froggis im unteren Bild sehen aber aus wie Teichfrösche... 
Hast du zusätzlich auch noch Grasfrösche?


----------



## Dr.J (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

habe die Fotos schon gesehen, aber auf den Fotos ist leider nicht zu erkennen, wie der Übergang gelöst wurde.


----------



## graubart48 (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andrea,
*lach* pass lieber für deine Brücke auf. Doris sucht schon den passenden Platz.
lg
Erwin


----------



## Klaus (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris, die Grasfrösche besuchen meinen Teich meist nur zum Laichen auf. Manschmahl entdecke ich einen beim Unkrautjäten zwischen den Bodendeckern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Klaus


----------



## Christo (12. Juni 2005)

*Na, und das ist mein Teich!*

So, Lüdens, damit will ich auch mal meinenTeich präsentieren. Er ist mein erstesMachwerk dieser Art, geplant durch Diskussion mit Freunden (Teichbesitzern) und vor allem durch dieses Forum!

Die Bilder entstanden heute abendin der Dämerung bei leichtem Nieselregen (sch... Wetter hier!). In Blickrichtung Bachlauf habe ich etwas gemogelt: normalerwieser ist dort noch öde, schwarze Tecihfolie, aber demnächst wird diese dort verschwinden - so wie auf diesem Bild.

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## atzie (13. Juni 2005)

Huhu Christoph,
sieht ja auch schon klasse aus, ich schätze mal, dich trifft man dann immer so auf der Bank 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea

P.S. an Graubart: Die Brücke wird heute einbetoniert und ich habe Wachhunde *zwinker*


----------



## Christo (13. Juni 2005)

Hi Andrea!
Stimmt, wenn denn dann das Tagewerk vollbracht ist, sitze ich mit meiner Frau auf der Bank und schaue den Tieren zu....

Schöne Woche, viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## gabi (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,

da hab ich doch in meinem Teich eine vorwitzige __ Papageienfeder geknippst, die meiner Seerose unter die "Fittiche" geschlüpft ist.

Problem ist nur. Die Seerose lässt nicht mehr los.


----------



## Klaus (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ein paar aktuelle Bilder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Klaus


----------



## gabi (18. Juni 2005)

Hi Klaus,

tolle Bilder. Vor allem die Sonnenanbeter die sich im Wasser spiegeln, fast wie verdoppelt. Oder die Hummel die unfreiwillig Staubpäckchen verteilt.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mal wieder ein paar Pic´s... 28 ° - Sonne ohne ende und der Grill wartet schon


----------



## Dr.J (19. Juni 2005)

Hi Fans,

bei mir hat es heute so ausgesehen:






















und Nachwuchs gibt es auch






[align=center]


----------



## Klaus (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi, könntest du mir verraten, wo du diese schöne __ Iris gekauft hast, und wie ihre Standortansprüche sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## Doris (20. Juni 2005)

@ Dr.J
DA hätte ich auch gerne gesessen 
Wir haben zu viert in der vollen Sonne gesessen, Karten gespielt und immer dann wieder die Plätze gewechselt, wenn wir von der einen Seite gar waren :razz: 
Zwar haben wir einen Sonnenschirm, und auch einen Fuss dafür, aber das Unterteil vom Schirm ist den Winter über verlustig gegangen :cry:
Da hilft nur eins.... SUCHEN


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Klaus,

das ist eine __ japanische Sumpfschwertlilie (?__ Iris kaempferi?) die ich vor 5 Wochen bei der Wassergärtnerei Peter in Solingen gekauft habe. Von der Farbe bin ich total begeistert. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere will die nicht das ganze Jahr unter Wasser stehen. Sumpf halt eben.

@Dr.J, da lässt es sich aushalten. Der richtige Platz zum relaxen.
Sag mal ist der Kleine ein "Nuckelkind"?   

@Doris, komisch. Genau dieses Teil des Sonnenschirms hat bei uns auch den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn du weißt wo man sowas Nachkaufen kann dann verrate es mir doch. Unser Schirm war nämlich nicht gerade billig.   

@Thorsten,
könntest du hin und wieder deine tollen Fotos für die Nichtfachleute unter uns (mich z.B.  ) hinsichtlich Pflanzennamen ergänzen?


----------



## Karsten (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Seerose, die Knospe hat sich Gestern zum ersten mal geöffnet.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Klaus (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi, dank dir für die prompte Antwort. Mahl schauen vielleicht besorge ich mir auch eine.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Klaus,

jetzt sag blos wie hast du dieses Bild hinbekommen. Ich bin ja kaum in der Lage eine Fledermaus im Vorbeiflug zu erkennen geschweige denn zu knipsen.


----------



## Klaus (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi, das war eigentlich keine große Kunst. Bei mir flattern so viele Fledermäuse rum, da muss man einfach nur auf gut glück draufhalten. Ich habe ungefähr 17 Bilder geschossen, und bei einen hat es halt geklappt.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Doris (22. Juni 2005)

*bei uns blueht es nun auch vermehrt*

Hallihallo

Mittlerweile kann ich auch weitere Bilder mit blühenden Teichpflanzen einstellen. Es macht Freude jeden Tag eine neue Blüte hier und eine andere Blüte dort zu finden.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juni 2005)

Boah Doris,

wieso blühen die bei dir noch (__ Iris) ... bei uns ist schon wieder alles vorbei  :?


----------



## Doris (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Vielleicht liegt es an der Pflege die sie von mir bekommen    oder an der Zusprache   :!:  
Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, vielleicht  blüht sie ja auch dieses Jahr so spät, weil wir sie erst dieses Jahr eingesetzt haben, und dann sind die Blumen ja eh Spätzünder


----------



## gabi (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Doris,
tolle Farbe, diese Lilie. Von Peter? Die späte Blüte erkläre ich mir genauso.

@ Thorsten,
da haben Doris und ich wohl die gleiche Blume aus der gleichen Quelle im Teich. Meine hat ja auch lange gebraucht für die erste Blüte. Die sind nächstes Jahr sicher früher dran.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Pics von heute.
Die Seerose hatte ich bereits letztes Jahr bei Werner erstanden.
Weitere Knospen konnte ich bisher nicht sichten


----------



## kwoddel (22. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 






   
Und TSCHÜSSS


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juni 2005)

Hey du Kwoodel,

warste beim Nachbarn auf dem Dach oder was????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mal nebenher gefragt, wasn das grüne Ding in der mitte vom Teich...wieder irgendein "Koischnikschnak"


----------



## Roland (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris,

deine Blume ist eine __ gelbe Gauklerblume, ich habe dieses Jahr eine getigerte gezogen!


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Thorsten,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> mal nebenher gefragt, wasn das grüne Ding in der mitte vom Teich...wieder irgendein "Koischnikschnak"



Das ist so etwas wie Kwoddels Koi-Puff   


MFG..Jürgen


----------



## Roland (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von meiner Gauklerblume:


----------



## kwoddel (22. Juni 2005)

Hi BB Thorsten   

Das ist doch alles ganz einfach,schaffen die Koi 3 x über die Leine zu springen dürfen die zur Koi Dame und die befindet sich im Günen. Zur Zeit versuche ich noch, das sie durch einen Feuerreifen springen, aber das klappt nicht und ich mache denen das schon immer vor aber sie wollen noch nicht. Was mache ich wohl verkehrt????? Nehme gerne Vorschläge an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roland (22. Juni 2005)

und noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## Doris (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi
Unsere __ Iris haben wir nicht vom Teichpeter. Wir haben sie uns bei Naturagart bestellt. Vom Teichpeter haben wir uns aber auch welche mitgebracht, nur leider ist da noch nichts zu sehen  Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr 

Hallo Roland
Danke für die Info um welche Blume es sich handelt. Ich hätte sie jetzt für mich als "Löwenmäulchen" betitelt um sie überhaupt benennen zu können 
Du hast ja wirlich ein blühendes Paradies.
Unser Schmetterlingsflieder hat gerade mal kleine "Rispenknospen". Aber immerhin schon mal was 
Ich muss nur etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## Frank (23. Juni 2005)

Hi Kwoddel,

  

Zur Sache mit dem Feuerreifen: Ich würde es erst nur mit dem Spiritus *ohne* ihn anzuzünden versuchen. Dann können sie sich schonmal an den Geruch gewöhnen. Wenn das klappt, nur eine kleine Flamme, die du dann von mal zu mal größer werden lässt.


----------



## kwoddel (23. Juni 2005)

HI Frank

Ich werde es mal so versuchen. DANKE deine Tipps sind wie immer Gold wert      

Aber hörst du auch dein AB ab? oder spricht er nicht mit dir?


----------



## Kurt (24. Juni 2005)

*Ringelnattern & co*

In letzter Zeit haben wir öfters Besuch: die Ringelnattern versorgen sich bei meinem Teich, aber sie haben ja nicht immer Erfolg


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Kurt, 

meine Besucherin  finde ich zwar attraktiver als deine __ Ringelnatter , im Teich aber möchte ich sie nicht haben. 

Herzliche Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Klaus (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr beiden Schlangenbeschwörer, wirklich klasse Bilder so etwas kriegt man selten zusehen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## Konrad (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

die von dir abgelichtete Viper habe ich noch in unangenehmer Erinnerung.
Bei einer Wanderung durch eine einsame Schlucht in Griechenland mit zwei Töchtern haben wir in letzter Sekunde eine Viper in einer Felsspalte entdeckt. Ein paar Sekunden später hätte eine meiner Töchter zum Klettern in die Spalte gegriffen. Nicht auszudenken wie das ausgegangen wäre. Der nächste Ort war ca. 6km entfernt, kein Handyempfang,...

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Konrad,

Vorsicht ist mit diesen schönen aber doch nicht ungefährlichen Tieren immer geboten. Man gewöhnt sich hier in Griechenland schnell daran, nicht mit nackten Händen und Füßen in Steinspalten zu steigen oder zu greifen, was man auch in Österreich und Deutschland nicht tun sollte. Natürlich sehen wir so schöne  Exemplare auch hier nicht jeden Tag und Schlangenbisse gibt es hier auf der Insel auch kaum  zu verzeichnen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo
heute sieht es SO aus:

also wenn ich hier sitze 







seh ich DAS
 





und ein Bißchen nach Links DAS






mit etwas Konzentration kann man auch den Teich 
NOCH erkennen   8) 

schöne Woche

 karsten.


----------



## Frank (26. Juni 2005)

*Mit  Schlangen kann ich nicht dienen (Gott sein Dank)*

Hi,

hab schon lange nichts mehr hier eingestellt, ... wenn überhaupt schon...


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2005)

*was,n DAS ?*

Hey Frank

:twisted:  










http://www.rauchergedicht.de/norma.htm


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

was Dir alles so auffällt...


----------



## Frank (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

Kommentar folgt in ca. 3 Wochen, leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Kurt (27. Juni 2005)

*Ob  Ringelnatter oder Viper ......*

Hallo Elfriede,

Deine Viper ist natürlich viel schöner gezeichnet, aber die Ringelnatter ist mir im Umfeld schon lieber, die Gefahr besteht ja nur für Fröschle und Fischle.  
Sie kommt auch regelmäßig vorbei und dreht ihre Runde, erwischt auch manchmal schon nen Frosch.
Nur die 3 superlauten Teichfrösche, die hat sie noch nicht derwischt  :-(

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee

Übrigens: in der Pfanne sieht dann jede Schlange gleich aus


----------



## Doris (27. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen.. oder Tach auch

Hab mich gestern nochmal um den Teich herum getrieben (man könnte es auch kriechen nennen)   um wieder mal ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juni 2005)

Zwei Impressionen vom Wochenende:


----------



## Klaus (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris, hier mahl ein Foto von einen __ Grasfrosch. Derzeit halten sich drei braune Hüpfer am Teich auf, die Umgebung scheint ihnen wohl zu trocken zu werden.

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Doris (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Klaus
Das ist ja auch ein ganz süßer.

Mittlerweile sprengen meine vielen Froggis die ich immer wieder fotografiere, fast meine FP  (naja, vielleicht etwas übertrieben   )
Ne ganz im Ernst, das sind neben meinem Kater die meistfotografiertesten Tiere im Moment.
Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich die __ Frösche eigentlich äußerst häßlich fand, aber mittlerweile habe ich sogar hübsche Seiten an ihnen entdeckt. Mich faszinieren ganz besonders ihre Augen, die schöne goldgesprenkelte Farbe um die __ Iris.
Einfach genial.


----------



## Klaus (29. Juni 2005)

**

Hallo Doris, mir macht es auch sehr viel Spaß, am Teich zu sitzen, die Seele baumeln zu lassen, und hin und wieder ein Foto von einen Teichbewohner zu schießen. Aber zu meiner Schande Mus ich gestehen, das mir die Gold-glitzernden Augen bis jetzt gar nicht so aufgefallen sind. Aber du hast recht die sehen wirklich klasse aus.


----------



## Barbara (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris,

was sagt eigentlich Deine Katze zu den Froggis? Unser Kater erwischt leider immer mal wieder einen   . Manchmal gelingt es mir den Froggi zu retten, aber leider nicht immer.

Liebe Grüße aus dem vom Hagel zerstörten Fridolfing
Barbara


----------



## Doris (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Barbara

Wir haben einen Tierfreundlichen Kater 
Man könnte ihn aber auch als faul bezeichnen 

Es interessiert ihn nicht die Bohne ob da __ Frösche sitzen,(da geht er einfach dran vorbei) oder er inmitten von Tauben liegt,(wenn ich da bin dann sind die eh schon wieder wech, also warum denn anstrengen???) oder aber Vögel bei uns im Teich baden. (hmm.... wenn ich da nu hingeh, dann krieg ich was aufs Fell.... also lieber weiter schlafen )

Ich wünsche dir dass du deinen Teich und umzu wieder auf Vordermann bekommst....  Also:
*"Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals schmutzig ist"*


----------



## Christo (1. Juli 2005)

@Doris, @Klaus,

zum Thema "goldglitzernde Augen" könnte ja auch dieses (Fotowettbewerbs-)Bild von mir dienen?! 

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/album_showpage.php?pic_id=795

Viel dichter ran (ca. 3 cm) war echt nicht mehr möglich!

Viele Grüße, schönes Wochenende

Christo


----------



## Doris (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christo

Ja, auf dem Bild sieht man es an einer Stelle ziemlich deutlich, aber in Natura so Aug in Aug mit den Fröschen ist es doch immer noch viel schöner, gelle ? 

Wünsche allen ein schönes sonniges WE


----------



## StefanS (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute zu den nachstehenden Aufnahmen gekommen, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass nur zwei davon wirklich "am Teich" aufgenommen wurden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (2. Juli 2005)

Wunderschöne Bilder Stefan!
Bei uns sind bei dem Hagel leider sehr viele Vögel erschlagen worden  :cry:  Sogar die Störche haben es nicht überlebt  :cry:  __ Libellen am Teich habe ich seither leider auch nicht mehr gesehen.
Viele liebe Grüße - Barbara


----------



## Klaus (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan, deine Bilder sind der der absolute Kracher. Brüten die Wiedehopfe bei dir im Garten?


----------



## StefanS (2. Juli 2005)

@ Klaus

Öhhhm... sie sind einfach da   . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie in unserem Garten nisten. Sind ja schon ziemlich grosse Tiere - und unser Baumbestand noch vergleichsweise klein. Es ist auch gar nicht so einfach, an solche Aufnahmen zu kommen. Bis man aufgesprungen ist, die Kamera an sich gerissen und das Teleobjektiv aufgeschnallt hat, sind die scheuen Vögel meistens schon wieder weg. Man muss sich relativ schnell nähern, was sie auch wieder verschreckt. Die Schwalben wissen offenbar auch nicht, dass sie sich gefälligst fotogen zu präsentieren haben. Von rund 50 Aufnahmen zeigte gerade mal eine die beiden in ansprechender Pose. Ansonsten nur ein wüstes Gewühl von Flügeln und weggedrehten Köpfen. Es ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, eine Libelle im Flug zu erwischen oder eine Schwalbe, wie sie Wasser im Flug aufnimmt. Wird vielleicht einmal...

@ Barbara

Als regelmässig von Hagel, schwerstem Regen, Sturm, brennender Sonne und Trockenheit gebeutelter Mensch sehe ich das nicht sooo tragisch. Wir hatten zwar in diesem Jahr noch keinen Hagel, viele meiner Pflanzen (leider auch viele meiner Sarracenien) sind nach dem letzten Sturm platt (ein Teil meines Daches musste auch neu belegt werden), ab- und umgerissen, viele Igel verhungern bei der diesjährigen Trockenheit, die Population verschiedener Vogelarten hat sichtbar gelitten. Wenn es heiss und trocken ist, scheinen die __ Laubfrösche ruck, zuck wegzusterben. Warum ich noch keine einzige __ Ringelnatter, keinen einzigen __ Schwalbenschwanz und keinen einzigen Molch gesehen habe, ist mir nicht klar. Aber eines ist sicher: Das alles erholt sich wieder ! Es sind also ein paar Monate, in denen die Natur optisch nichts mehr reissen kann.  Aber sie ist gesund und spätestens im kommenden Jahr wieder voll da. Kopf hoch !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (2. Juli 2005)

@ Stefan
wo ist es denn so trocken und gibt es so viele Unwetter? Unsere Ecke hier war eigentlich immer sehr geschützt, da die schweren Gewitter und Stürme meistens näher am Alpenrand und in den Alpen runter kommen.
Unser Dach muss auch neu gedeckt werden   
Habe aber noch ein paar schöne Bilder von vor dem Hagel


----------



## StefanS (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

Toulouse, Südwestfrankreich, am Fusse der Pyrénéen.  Heute hat es wieder knapp 40 Grad (deshalb bin ich auch drinnen). Der Garten darf nicht mehr bewässert werden (ich halte mich aber nur hinsichtlich des Rasens dran, wird per Hubschrauber und Wärmebildkamera überprüft).

Sehr schöne Fotos hast Du da. Glaube mir, das wird ganz schnell wieder so. Das Dach ist schlimmer... (gibt immer wieder böse Überraschungen: Hier haben die z.B. das Maß der Dachpfannen mal eben um 1 cm geändert - ich werde wohl mit der Zeit alle Dächer neu decken müssen. Noch habe ich ja ein paar Pfannen in Reserve, aber...)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
wir haben keine Dachpfannen mehr in Reserve und unsere gibt es auch nicht mehr. 
Von unserem Regen würde ich Dir gerne etwas abgeben - deswegen bin ich drin - es schüttet gerade wie aus Kübeln. Das ist aber ganz gut für den Teich, vielleicht wird das Wasser dann wieder etwas heller.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2005)

*heute*

Hallo
ich kann weder von Hitze , Hagel , Sturm oder Ähnlichen
berichten.......

 





















ich lass das mal so unkommentiert stehen ...
hier noch ein bißchen Farbe damit keiner einen Grünstich bekommt...
 

















und hier unsere derzeitigen Pfleglinge











schönes Rest WE


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2005)

Hi Karsten,

wow    klasse Fodos !!!


----------



## StefanS (3. Juli 2005)

*Re: heute*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann weder von Hitze , Hagel , Sturm oder Ähnlichen
> berichten.......



Hallo Karsten,

warte noch ein paar Tage ab...   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (3. Juli 2005)

Was für wunderschöne Fotos, Karsten.
Haben die Eltern die Jungen verlassen oder warum zieht Ihr sie auf? Ich habe mal eine Amsel aufgezogen und weiss, dass die Kleinen einem die Haare vom Kopf fressen (wir haben Regenwürmer gesammelt und Kirchen gefüttert - davon gab es aber Dünnpfiff und wir sind wieder zu den Regenwürmern übergegangen).
Viel Erfolg bei der Aufzucht 
Barbara


----------



## Dr.J (3. Juli 2005)

@Barbara
von Kirchen würd ich eher Verstopfung kriegen als Dünnpfiff.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2005)

Barbara schrieb:
			
		

> Was für wunderschöne Fotos.....Barbara




Danke ! 8) 

Für Die´s interressiert habe ich hier einen neuen Beitrag eröffnet,

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?p=8955#8955


sonst kommen hier Teichansichten von "Heute"
zu kurz
schöne Woche


----------



## Klaus (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan, hinter deinen zwei Traummotiven bin ich auch schön lange her. Aber bis meine Kamera mahl reagiert, na ja schöne Bilder sind halt oft reine Glückssache.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## StefanS (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

nicht nur Glück - die Biester sind für mich einfach zu schnell ! Bis ich mal auf den Auslöser gedrückt habe, sind sie längst irgendwo...

Das, was die Franzosen "Le Grand Bleu" (Das grosse Blau) nennen, hat sich in diesem Jahr sehr früh eingestellt: Blauer Himmel, blau, nichts als blau, kein Wölkchen ... und viel heiss, stechende Sonne. Man verbrennt förmlich, selbst im Schatten oder im Pool. "Le Grand Bleu" heisst es, wenn sich daran wochenlang nichts ändert - für diejenigen, die Urlaub in Südfrankreich machen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2005)

*re*

Willst Du mir Angst machen ? 8) 

hier das fette kühle Grün aus dem kühlem Osten  :twisted: 












ich liebe meine rücksichtsvoll leisen __ Frösche

ein 1 km weiter ist ein Gartenteich mit grünen Schreihälsen  :twisted: 

meine sind braun und ruhig !!

  






Die Krebse waren am WE auch wieder unterwegs aber kamerascheu

schöne Woche


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2005)

*Krebse nachgereicht*

beobachten lassen sie sich schon ...
fotografieren    ...
ganz schwer

der hier saß ganz tief und versteckt unter der Brücke

da ist meine Kamera mit 3 fach Zoom und ISO 400 am Ende  

zwei Bilder , damit ihr seht , er lebt !


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juli 2005)

boah Karsten,

solangsam kommt der Neid  8) 

Wir haben hier immo nur Regen...nix mit Fodos schießen  :cry: 

Aber wiedermal, klasse Aufnahmen


----------



## bonsai (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karsten,
wie gewohnt traumhaft schöne Bilder

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## holly1357 (5. Juli 2005)

Bei uns regnet es auch die ganze zeit.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ein Besucher der ganz besonderen Art  :? 

Der arme Kerl ist aus seinem Nest gefallen und knapp neben dem Teich gelandet...

Wir haben Ihn zurück ins Nest gepackt selbstverständlich nicht angefasst, sondern mit Handtücher/Waschlappen wieder zurück gelegt.

Die Eltern hatten nichts dagegen, sind wieder fleissig am Füttern.:razz:


----------



## atzie (6. Juli 2005)

Rollrasen ist eine feine Sache, quasi über nacht wurde meine Baustelle zu einem "fast" fertigen Garten:






und von der anderen Seite:











nur Die Dicke macht mir etwas Sorgen, die Karpfenpocken sind wieder da und diesmal sehr heftig, sitzen sogar an einer Kieme und am Maul, aber putzmunter ist sie ja:






Liebe Grüße von einer endlich dreckfreien 

Andrea

P.S. Hoffe nun sieht meine Wohnung auf dem Boden endlich anders auch als mein Garten


----------



## Thorsten (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

mensch das sieht jetzt echt klasse aus, dann ist ja bald mal in Ruhe sonnen angesagt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schöne Anlage


----------



## Doris (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Andrea

Ist echt toll geworden...    =D> 
und die Brücke...   
eine wahre Augenweide 8)


----------



## Dr.J (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

endlich geschafft, oder? Ist Super geworden.

Werd es mir bei Gelegenheit LIVE ansehen, nachdem ich ja die Baustelle schon LIVE gesehen habe ;-)

Na dann. Viel Spass mit Deinem Wundergarten. 8)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2005)

Bei mir blüht nun der __ Lotus am Teich.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ein Paar Schnappschüsse von heute:

Meine Idylle: 





Wunderschöne __ Rohrkolben:





__ Johanniskraut:





Mein Arbeitsplatz:





Meine tägliche HARTE Arbeit: 8)


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Dr.J

das nenne ich doch einen "anständigen" User...immer die Hobby-Gartenteichseite im Internet auf haben  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## atzie (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Doc,
kann Thorsten nur zustimmen und wenn ich dich dann endlich auch mal wieder im Chat sehe.....

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Andrea,

die nächsten Tage musst Du noch auf mich verzichten, denn bei uns in Coburg ist Ausnahmezustand. 3 Tage nur Samba, Trommeln und Caipirinha. Bis denne.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Ihrs,

heute mal ein paar "Fischfodos" ...  8)


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Th. ach nee PPBB
Ich finde hast ja super klares Wasser   und deine Fischis sind ja auch nicht schlecht,   aber liegt es am Wasser da sie so schlank aussehen    oder am ................  :twisted: Na ja wie ich dich kenne kriegen sie nur das Beste vom Besten   wenn nur was überbleibt


----------



## StefanS (9. Juli 2005)

Da ist er ! Der erste __ Schwalbenschwanz in diesem Jahr. (Jedenfalls der erste, den ich gesehen habe) Ich war schon ganz traurig, weil ich keine mehr gesehen hatte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

auf was für einer Pflanze "tankt" er denn da auf?
__ Lavendel?

Ich hätte auch gern mal live einen __ Schwalbenschwanz gesehen... aber hier gibt es so etwas leider nicht.    :


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

das ist kein __ Schwalbenschwanz sondern ein __ Segelfalter (wird aber auch Zebraschwalbenschwanz genannt). Ein Schwalbenschwanz hat breitere dunklere schwarze Streifen, die blauen Flecken sind auch auf dem Vorflügel, hat mehr rote Augenflecke, etwas kürzere Schwänzchen und die Flügel sehen nicht so eckig aus. Auch bleibt er etwas kleiner als ein Segelfalter. Auf dem Avatar von Annett, das ist ein Schwalbenschwanz.
Segelfalter sieht man dort unten im Süden viel eher als einen Schw.schw.

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Frank,

jetzt wo Du es erwähnst... fällt es mir auch auf.

Aber wunderschön ist er trotzdem


----------



## StefanS (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Frank,

jetzt hast Du mich aber kalt erwischt... Hatte wirklich keine Ahnung. Also doch kein __ Schwalbenschwanz (obwohl ich mir natürlich nicht sicher bin, hier je einen gesehen zu haben). Auf jeden Fall: Der erste __ Segelfalter dieses Jahres  8) .

Hallo Annett,

der Segelfalter (!   )  arbeitet gerade Lavendelblüten ab.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

noch ein paar Bildchen, leider nix besonderes...irgendwie tut sich am Teich nicht allzuviel  :?

Wird wohl am ewigen Wetterwechsel liegen-Hagel-Sturm-Kalt-Warm etc.


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

züchtest Du Algen?   

Auf dem vorletzen Bild schaut es ja richtig heftig auf der rechten Seite aus. Wenn Jörgi das sieht, kommt er mit seiner Klobürste.


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juli 2005)

Hi dr.J,

algen,algen,algen...wo siehst Du Algen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meinst etwa die "Teichwand" ? ... na da hätte Jörgie aber viel zu putzen, die sind bei mir überall


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Teichbild von heute.
Die Seerose ist eigentlich hellblau bis hellviolett... aber bei soviel Sonne...  
Leider haben die Akkus danach den Dienst quittiert :


----------



## Kurt (10. Juli 2005)

*Wasser klärt sich zunehmends .....*

... nachdem die Teichanlage von Sept. 2004 bis Mai 2005 keine mechanische Umwälzung hatte, seit Juni nur teilweise durch das Schöpfwerk und die Skimmerpumpe.  Jetzt nach 10 Tagen Kühle und Regen wurde der Teich so klar wie nie seit der Erstbefüllung 2003.
Fest steht - ich bleib bei der "Minimalumwälzung"!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: die Wasserwerte von offizieller Seite gemessen sind auch sehr beruhigend:

pH       8,3
Lf     180
NH4     0,013 mg/l
NO2    0,014 mg/l
NO3    < 1 mg/l
Cl       1,7 mg/l

TC     1600/100ml
FC       100/100ml
FS       170/100ml
Ges.K  700/100ml
EColi     90/100mll


(Die Wasserentnahme fand noch zur heißen Zeit vor 2 Wochen statt)


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2005)

*re*

Hallo
die ersten Sonnenstrahlen am Teich






vor den Helligkeitsunterschieden kapitulliert meine Kamera !






und dann gehts wild zur Sache 





Und  hier noch ein schöner Teich hier "um die Ecke"





wenn ich die Spueren richtig deute kommen hier nachts immer die 
Schweine zum baden







die letzte Blüte





und DEN kennt Ihr ja schon  8)   






schöne Woche


----------



## Doris (11. Juli 2005)

Hallihallo

Gestern habe ich mal wieder einige Aufnahmen von unserem Teich gemacht.

Im Mittelpunkt der Bilder steht (wie fast immer) Erwins Baumwurzel 

Leider stört der Wohnwagen vom Nachbarn etwas, aber ich hoffe, dass irgendwann  entweder die Apfel-Spalier-hecke zugewachsen ist, (weil Nachbar kümmert sich nicht) oder aber der Wohnwagen ist mit __ Moos bewachsen. Ansätze hat er ja schon  :twisted:


----------



## bonsai (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
wenn ich die Fische auf deinen Bildern richtig bestimme, ist auch ein __ Graskarpfen in deinem Teich und trotzdem ist noch Grün vorhanden, dass ist mir nie gelungen. Die Graser haben imer alles im Teich und sogar die Pflanzen am Teich verschlungen, die sie noch erreichen konnten, wenn sie die halbe Körperlänge aus dem Wasser waren.
Hast Du einen besonderen Zauberspruch????????

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

nun ja, der Zauberspruch heißt...

*FLOSSEN WEG ODER IHR KOMMT AUF DEN GRILL  * :twisted: 

Ne im ernst,also die beiden __ Graskarpfen sind nicht so schlimm,dass einzige was die fressen sind Unterwasserpflanzen.

Da stellen die Koi erheblich mehr an   

Neuerdings werfe ich jeden zweiten Tag Salat in den Teich und siehe da es hilft! 

Die "Zerstörungswut" ist deutlich zurück gegangen.


----------



## StefanS (13. Juli 2005)

Heute ist meiner Frau Andrea ein toller Schnappschuss gelungen: Ein Albino ! Habt Ihr so etwas schon einmal gesehen ? - Ich nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2005)

*re*

hallo

DAS komm davon ,
weil die Franzosen so mit der Kernkraft 
rumschweinsen  :twisted: 

obwohl  

ich hab einen weißen Stichling  .....

mfG
k.


----------



## Kurt (18. Juli 2005)

*Lobelia Cardinalis*

leider habe ich ´nur eine gekauft  :-(
aber die blüht wirklich schön )


----------



## Steffen (19. Juli 2005)

Hi.


----------



## Doris (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Steffen

DAS ist Fritz  

DEN hab ich doch bei mir im Teich gehabt. Da hat er  für Nachwuchs gesorgt   
Aber nun weiss ich ja, woher ich die Alimente für die kleinen Froggis bekomme     8)


----------



## Steffen (19. Juli 2005)

hi Doris 

Ichn hoffe wir können uns über den Unterhalt auch ohne Anwalt Einigen...
Hier die Anschrift von Fritz....

Herr Fritz
Am Teich  6541
(links neben 6540)

012567 Quarkhausen


----------



## Doris (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Steffen

Werde ein Paket  fertig machen... 

Nachwuchs rein, Anschrift drauf.... und ab die Post  

Ich denke bei der genauen Anschrift wird es wohl ankommen.

 :-k oder wäre ein Taxi oder doch lieber ein Bus nicht Tierfreundlicher 
Denke da so an die Tierschützer


----------



## Astrid (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,

möchte auch einen Fritz, von mir aus kann es auch ein Anton sein   

Also, wen darf ich die Adresse geben


----------



## Steffen (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Astrid...

Also mir bitte nicht ich habe ja schon die Alimente für Doris ihre kleinen  Froggis zu tragen ....     

Wieviel sind es eigentlich Doris ???


----------



## Doris (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Steffen

Weiss noch nicht, bin noch am zählen. 
Gestern waren es 152... oder :-k   153 ?
Das Schwierige an der ganzen Sache ist ja die, dass die kleinen Hüpfer ständig an einer anderen Stelle zu finden sind.
Aber ich werde meine Zählung ganz gewissenhaft durchführen  :scratch: und wenn ich fertig bin, werde ich Nachricht geben


----------



## Steffen (20. Juli 2005)

hi Doris

:crazyeye: mit so vielen habe ich nicht Gehrechnett.....

Ich werde wohl mein ganzes Leben nicht mehr auf einen grünen Zweig kommen und alles weil mein Fritz 5 Minuten Spaß hatte (böser Fritz   :cry: ) :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## StefanS (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade vom Teich   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doris (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Einfach* genial*  =D>


----------



## Steffen (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Stefan..


----------



## Steffen (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Heute ich hoffe Sie gefallen euch...


----------



## Doris (23. Juli 2005)

Hi Steffen
Kannst du mir sagen, wie die erste Blume mit Namen heißt?
Ich hab sie auch  bei mir im Garten, aber leider weiss ich absulut nichts über sie.


----------



## stu_fishing (23. Juli 2005)

..als ich beim teich war war alles irgendwie anders...hmmmm..woran hat das bloß gelegen


----------



## Steffen (23. Juli 2005)

:eeeek:  :eeeek:  :eeeek:  :eeeek:  :eeeek:  :eeeek:


----------



## Thorsten (24. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mal wieder ein paar Pic´s von heute...


----------



## Thorsten (24. Juli 2005)

und noch ein paar...


----------



## Steffen (24. Juli 2005)

*Hallo @ Thorsten.....

Schöner  Rohrkolben habe keinen dieses Jahr also noch nicht heul... 
aber ich kann den von 2004 vorweißen   

PS: und die anderen bilder sind auch toll....*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Doris,

da Steffen dir keine Antwort gibt kann ich dir ja weiterhelfen. Die Blume auf Steffen erstem Bild ist eine Lychnis-Hybride (Lychnis chalcedonia x Lychnis ???).  Wenn sie knallrot währe wärs eine Lychnis chalcedonia (__ Brennende Liebe)


----------



## Doris (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte

DANKE. Da ich nun den Namen kenne, muss ich zu meiner Pflanze ja nicht mehr SIE sagen. 

Wünsche noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist mal wieder "Büchsenwetter" bei uns.
Also mal neue Pics vom Teich und Umgebung.


----------



## Steffen (24. Juli 2005)

Hi..

Bilder von Heute aber erstmal was essen........


----------



## Klaus (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Annett, der Falter müsste ein Bläuling sein. Deine Seerose gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders die schöne Blattzeichnung. Gibt es eigentlich auch winterharte Seerosen mit einer Blattzeichnung???

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

Danke für den Falternamen... sie waren die ganze Zeit auf dem Feldweg am Schlamm beschäfftigt....

Ich habe auch eine winterharte Seerose mit Blattzeichung...
die Zeichnung kann aber im Verlauf des Jahres verschwinden und taucht dann nur noch bei jungen Blättern auf.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild mit dran ;-)
Die bunten Blätter gehören zu der rechten, gelben Blüte.. die Farbe kommt auf den Fotos nicht so gut raus...
Meine Seerose ist eine Marliacea "Chromatella".
Als weitere, noch wesentlich buntere Sorte gibt es die Seerose 'Arc-en-Cièl'
Die Blüte ist blassrosa später fast weiß.... 


> Seerose ‘Arc-en-cièl’
> (J.B. Marliac 1901) Diese alte Sorte von Marliac ist in den USA leichter zu finden als bei uns in Europa. Übersetzt bedeutet der Name 'Regenbogen' - allerdings bezieht er sich nicht auf die Blüte, sondern auf die Blätter. Genau das dürfte das Problem der Sorte sein: in Europa gilt die Blüte alles und die Blätter nichts, dabei sind die Blätter doch viel länger zu sehen als die Blüte! Es sind wunderschön gefärbte Blätter in Olivgrün mit einer Zeichnung in Gelb, Creme, Rosa und Rot. Manchmal ist ein Blatt auch zur Hälfte oder mehr in Rosa. Die Blüte ist am ersten Tag ein ganz blasses Rosa, das am nächsten Tag zu einem fast reinen Weiß wird. Geeignet für mittlere bis große Teiche.


Quelle: www.nymphaion.de


----------



## Kurt (24. Juli 2005)

*Seerose mit Blattzeichnung*

Servus Klaus!
Ich habe vor kurzem auch eine gelbe Seerose mit Blattzeichnung erstanden - allerdings nur die jüngeren Blätter zeigen eine Marmorierung. Foto habe ich leider keines, da bisher nur einmal geblüht.

Details:  Nymphaea Hybr. 'Joe Tomocik' goldgelb, Juni - Sept.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Steffen (25. Juli 2005)

hi..


----------



## Steffen (25. Juli 2005)

hi...

und noch fritz er hat sich eine eigenen Platz gemacht     ...


----------



## Dodi (25. Juli 2005)

*Auch mal was von mir...*

Hallo, zusammen!

Heute auch mal von mir Fotos eines winterharten Kaktus auf der Insel unseres Teiches und einer Gruppe von Yuccas am Teich.


----------



## graubart48 (25. Juli 2005)

hy dodi,
wie habt ihr denn das hinbekommen das die Opuntia hier blüht? *grins* Ich glaub ihr habt ne privatsonne oder so.Ich ja noch nie hinbekommen. *lach* Habs immer nur im Urlaub oder im Gewächshaus gesehen. sieht toll aus.

schönen Gruß vom Alfsee
Erwin


----------



## bonsai (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dodi,
das sieht ja wirklich toll aus.
Wie bringst Du die Pflanzen über den Winter bei der lausigen Kälte und den __ Winden bei uns im Norden???????????????


Liebe Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Dodi (26. Juli 2005)

@ Erwin:

Die Opuntien blühen - ohne dass wir etwas dazutun... Im Winter werden die noch nicht einmal abgedeckt - stehen schon Jahre auf der Insel, die allerdings mit vielen Steinen (Wärmespeicher!) und Sand (Drainage!) versehen ist. Die fühlen sich da echt wohl!

@ Norbert:

Du wirst es nicht glauben: die meisten Pflanzen sind ohne jeglichen Winterschutz - einige seit nunmehr 2 Wintern - durchgekommen. 
Die letzten beiden Winter waren ja auch nicht so streng - wir hatten im Garten als Tiefsttemperatur - 10°.
Sind doch viele Pflanzen, die sehr winterhart sind, besonders einige Palmen. Die Yuccas haben eine gute Drainage bekommen und werden zusätzlich im Wurzelbereich noch mit einer "Schürze" abgedeckt, damit nicht zuviel Feuchtigkeit an die Wurzeln kommen - sonst würden die faulen.
Der Wind macht den meisten Pflanzen nichts aus, außerdem ist es bei uns etwas geschützt.


----------



## gabi (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

hab ich’s mir doch gedacht. Da waren vor dem Urlaub fünf Seerosenknospen mehr oder weniger unmittelbar vor der Blüte. Und jetzt durfte ich nur noch die verblühten Reste aus dem Wasser pflücken.

Das einzige was zur Zeit noch blüht ist der __ Blutweiderich.

Und eine Neuanschaffung.


----------



## bonsai (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Gabi
wieso fährst Du in den Urlaub, wenn Du einen schönen Teich hast - Du verpasst ja das Beste.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## gabi (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Bonsai,
 
leider ist der Teich zu klein für unser Segelboot. Und schwimmen kann ich auch nicht drin. 

@ Natascha,
ja, is eine Zantedescia Aethiopica, die steht lt. Anleitung bis 30 cm tief. Oder weiß jemand was anderes? Konnte darüber nicht viel finden.


----------



## Steffen (27. Juli 2005)

Hi...

Heute waren mal 2 auf....


----------



## Klaus (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Annett, Servus Kurt

Wirklich schade das die Blattzeichnung nur in Jungstadion der Blätter   auftritt. Na ja man kann nicht alles haben  trotzdem sehr schöne Pflanzen.

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2005)

Bei mir am Teich können sich die Fische endlich mal wieder gescheit waschen da mittlerweile wieder die Seife greifbar nahe ist. :-x


----------



## Steffen (28. Juli 2005)

Hi...

Heute mal ein Schmetterling....  ...

PS: die bilder sind nicht so toll  ...


----------



## Frank (28. Juli 2005)

Hi @ all,

passt vllt. nicht ganz hier rein. Weil das ned mein Teich ist, sondern jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Naturagart, aufgenommen letzten Sonntag, 24.07.05.


----------



## Roland (28. Juli 2005)

Hi Frank,

das war ja mal schön ein paar Bilder von NG zu sehen, echt gut!


----------



## Roland (28. Juli 2005)

Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> Heute mal ein Schmetterling....  ...
> 
> PS: die bilder sind nicht so toll  ...



Der Schmetterling heisst: __ Tagpfauenauge und ist einer der verbreitesten Schmetterlinge in Europa!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2005)

Hi Frank,

den Algentümpel auch bei Naturagart geknipst? Wenn ja ist das ja mal ein Paradebeispiel für natürliche Algenbekämpfung a la Naturagart  . Die machen doch immer Werbung für ihre algenfreien Teiche auf natürliche Art und Weise   (die Algen haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht in Naturagartprospekt geschaut :-x )

MfG Frank


----------



## Frank (28. Juli 2005)

Hi Frank (Knobi),

jepp, das iss auch von dort, muss allerdings ehrlicherweise dazusagen, das es der einzige mit derlei problemen dort war, alle anderen waren ziemlich klar. Der Teich gehört zu dem Schaubecken, das man in einem "Gewölbe" besichtigen kann. Es stand aber nix davon geschrieben, das es nur ein anschauungsobjekt sein sollte, wie es ist, wenn man ohne Filter einen Teich betreibt, also soooo gewollt, kann es dann wohl ned sein.


----------



## Thorsten (31. Juli 2005)

mal wieder ein paar Pic´s von Freitag!


----------



## Barbara (31. Juli 2005)

*Da hab ich auch noch was*

Ist hier der Stuhl zu klein oder der Kater zu groß???







Die scheinen auch Spaß zu haben:






Und hier noch 2 meiner Seerosen











viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Steffen (31. Juli 2005)

Hi...

Erst mal muß ich ja den User die hier Bilder von ihren Teich und Umgebung einstellen ein Lob aussprechen und ich hoffe es werden noch viele Bilder eingestellt....

Nun noch eine kleine Liebelle ich hoffe man kann Sie gut erkennen....



​


----------



## Doris (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihrs  

Es ist zwar kein Bild direkt am Teich, aber doch fast in der Nähe,
da kann Frau doch sowas gerade noch  einstellen ?

Ich kann den Teich von der Silberdiestel aus noch sehen 

Ach ja, im Moment scheint hier sogar die Sonne  8)


----------



## Klaus (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Doris, ein wirklich schöner Schnappschuss mit der fliegenden Hummel. Ich war bestimmt schon ein duzend mahl auf der Lauer nach so einen Motiv, aber mir sind die dicken Brummer einfach zu schnell.

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Doris (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Klaus

Ich muss gestehen, dass es wirklich ein "Schnappschuss" ist. Denn als ich abgedrückt habe, da ist sie losgeflogen. Und wenn ich auf Makro eingestellt habe, dann dauert es, bis das Bild "im Kasten" ist. 
Somit also die fliegende Hummel


----------



## StefanS (1. Aug. 2005)

__ Lotos und Seerosen haben das Unwetter gut überstanden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2005)

Hi Stefan,

und wie hast dein Moor überstanden? Sorry das ich nicht auf deine Fragen vom 12. geantwortet habe, das ich ne Nachricht bekommen hatte habe ich erst jetzt bei der nächsten gesehen.  .  (muß doch öfters mal meine Brille putzen  )


----------



## StefanS (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank, 

eigentlich ebenfalls sehr gut, vor allem, wenn man die ungeheuren Wassermengen berücksichtigt, die heruntergekommen sind. OK, etwas Substrat wurde weg-, einige Pflanzen freigespült. Am Boden lagen dann vor allem die Schläuche, die ohnehin schon wegen zu vieler __ Fliegen Fäulnis angesetzt hatten. War ne Sache von einer Stunde, das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

Ich hatte einen Hilferuf an Dich losgelassen, weil ich mir wegen des Zustandes des Beetes erhebliche Sorgen gemacht hatte. Nun habe ich doch tatsächlich hier in der Gegend den Züchter Labat (Nature et paysages) aufgetrieben. Da bin ich gestern hin, um die Kulturbedingungen unter den hiesigen Bedingungen zu diskutieren und seinen Rat einzuholen.

Dann habe ich seine Moorbeete gesehen: Versprochen, ich will nie wieder auch nur einen jammernden Ton von mir geben oder die Leute mit meinen Sorgen verrückt machen ! Gegen das, was mir da vor die Augen kam, ist mein Beet üppig, saftig, wuchernd, vielgestaltig, geradezu frivol gut dabei. Da habe ich mir dann jede Frage verkniffen und lieber ein paar Pflanzen (ich bin übermütig geworden und habe auch in solche investiert, die landläufig als schwierig gelten) gekauft. Denn im Gegensatz zu seinen Moorbeeten hinterlässt das Ergebnis seiner Züchtungen einen spitzenmässigen Eindruck.

Labat hat wohl in Deutschland keinen so tollen Ruf, weil er in seinem Buch für schwierige Pflanzen (Nepenthes rajah etc.) die falschen Pflegehinweise gegeben hat. Er hat dadurch ziemlich viele Nepenthes und Heliamphora auf dem Gewissen, habe ich gehört. Ich kann nur sagen, er kultiviert sie genau so, wie er es in seinem Buch beschreibt. Allerdings hat er einen kleinen Fehler gemacht: Hat vergessen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass seine Kulturhinweise nur für den hiesigen Backofen gelten, Nepenthes auf deutschen Fensterbänken aber schimmeln und eingehen, wenn man sie in lebendes Sphagnum pflanzt und im Anstau hält...   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## stu_fishing (5. Aug. 2005)

wie versprochen..hier das erste der uw fotos..ein ca 60cm langes __ aitel, aus dem nächsten badesee!
weitere bilder folgen in kürze!


----------



## Thorsten (5. Aug. 2005)

Hi stu....

klasse Foto, bin auf die anderen gespannt!


----------



## StefanS (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

zu meinem grossen Bedauern muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass hier traumhaftes Wetter herrscht (wolkenloser Himmel, 32 Grad)   .

Da dürfen auch zwei, drei Bildchen nicht fehlen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## kwoddel (6. Aug. 2005)

JA DANKE


----------



## Annett (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Du bist ja echt nett.
Wir frieren hier bei Nieselregen und 17°C... und Du?!    
Na warte!


----------



## Dr.J (6. Aug. 2005)

No Comment


----------



## StefanS (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein paar Bildchen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

*brrr* und wir suchen schonmal die Winterpullover raus.

Aber gestern hab ich einige Sonnenstrahlen erwischt.


----------



## Thorsten (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi Ihrs,

mal ein paar "tolle" Bilder von gestern, heute sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus... Temp. 19 Grad - Wassertemp. 15 Grad

@Stefan
Schöne Grüße aus Deutschland  :cry:


----------



## Hugo (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Deine __ Lotos gefallen mir sehr gut.

Um welche Art handelt es sich hierbei?

Mit freundlichen Grueßen

Uwe B.


----------



## StefanS (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

auf dem Foto oben ist nur die grosse Blüte im Vordergrund __ Lotos: Nelumbo alba grandiflora.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (8. Aug. 2005)

*Es geschah heute am Teich... Part 1*

Mit speziellem Gruss an Claudi...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (8. Aug. 2005)

*Es geschah heute am Teich... Part 2*

Happy end


----------



## Kurt (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan!
Gratuliere zu den gelungenen Aufnahmen - dürfte sich wohl um ein 90cm-Exemplar handeln. 
Bei uns sind die Ringelnattern schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr aufgetaucht, wir haben´s vielleicht auch etwas zu kalt - oder sie kennen unseren Rhythmus inzwischen - und hauen rechtzeitig ab.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Steffen (10. Aug. 2005)

Hi...

An StefanS seine Bilder werde ich wohl nicht rankommen    aber nun mal wieder von mir ein paar Bilder....


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Aug. 2005)

spiegelkarpfen ca 15kg ebenfalls aus dem badesee


----------



## Dr.J (12. Aug. 2005)

Endlich blüht mal mehr als eine Seerose. So sah es heute aus:












Das Wasser glasklar wie bei einem Bergsee.


----------



## Doris (12. Aug. 2005)

hi Doc

Schämst du dich nicht, solche Bilder einzustellen?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasser glasklar und unser Wasser ist grün, so dass wir die Fische nicht mehr sehen können.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und was ist das....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schatten auf der Seerose...  das sieht aus wie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei uns ist es leider meistens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




naja, man kann nicht alles haben, dafür haben wir hier aber  WOCHENENDE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liebe Grüße am Dagmar


----------



## Thorsten (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi stu...

klasse Foto, so einen habe ich auch, allerdings 1-1,5 Kg und nicht 15!
Wahnsinn...


Hi Dr.J ....

echt der Hammer was Du dir hier leistest, wir haben Regen,Regen,Regen und Regen ....


----------



## Steffen (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi..

* Ich möchte doch mal an dieser Stelle an alle Teich und Digi... besitzer sagen Traut euch doch mal * :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Steffen (12. Aug. 2005)

Und noch zwe.... 

Wenn ich euch mit meinen Bilder nerve müßt ihr es mir bitte sagen!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (14. Aug. 2005)

Hi Ihrs,

mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von gerade


----------



## Barbara (14. Aug. 2005)

Au weia, da haben wir ja noch Glück. der Regen soll erst gegen Abend kommen.
Hier auch ein paar Bilder von heute:

















Der hier ist gut getarnt:






Viele Grüße aus dem noch trockenen Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

da kann man mal sehen, wie schnell sich die Natur (zumindest augenscheinlich) wieder erholt. Wahnsinn!
Ich hab die Bilder Deines zerstörten Gartens immer noch vor Augen...

Bei uns regnet es schon (wieder).
Was für ein "Sommer"...............


----------



## m.jester (14. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
echt tolle Bilder die ihr uns hier zeigt.   

Aber ich lese hier immer was von Sommer    
Der kommt doch erst noch ....................


.................... oder etwa nicht ??    

Aus dem verregneten    Sauerland grüßt euch

Mike


----------



## Doris (14. Aug. 2005)

@ Thorsten





wir waren das aber nicht, denn  wir haben doch die Sonne gestern bei euch gelassen


----------



## Barbara (14. Aug. 2005)

So, jetzt isser - der Regen - auch bei uns angekommen.

@Annett, ja der Garten hat sich echt toll erholt. Die meisten Sträucher treiben wieder aus. Eine Weigela zeigt sich sogar noch einmal in voller Blüte. Allerdings haben einige Bäumer und Sträucher so große Risse und Wunden in der Rinde, dass man wohl erst nach dem Winter sieht, ob sie es wirklich geschafft haben (ich habe sie gut mit Wundheilpaste eingeschmiert). Ein paar Blühsträucher haben aber immer noch kaum Blätter nach gebildet. Ich werde sie über den Winter schön einpacken.
Im Teich haben sich Massen von ganz seltsamen Kugelalgen gebildet (so geleeartige, glibberiche Kügelchen). Letzte Woche habe ich einen Großteil der Unterwasserpflanzen, an denen sich diese Kügelchen festgemacht hatten, zurückgeschnitten, um dieses Zeug los zu werden. Es ist aber noch eine ganze Menge davon drin. Wenn denn mal wieder die Sonne scheint geht es weiter mit aufräumen. Zum Glück ist das Wasser glasklar und den Froggies geht es auch gut - wenn der Kater ihnen mal nicht wieder hinterherstellt.
Ach ja, so sieht es jetzt hier aus    






Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Thorsten (14. Aug. 2005)

tse Doris,

soll ich das glauben??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kommt mir schon "Spanisch" vor....


----------



## Steffen (15. Aug. 2005)

hi...

Mal Bilder aus Sonnendeutschland   .....

Ob ich mit meiner Libelle StafaS konkurrenz machen kann ???


----------



## Dodi (15. Aug. 2005)

*Passionsblume*

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich passt dieses Foto nicht in diese Rubrik - aber ich wollte Euch
diese wunderbare Blüte nicht vorenthalten.
Die blüht bei uns momentan im Wintergarten...


----------



## StefanS (15. Aug. 2005)

WOW !!!

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (15. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi,

kann mich Stefan nur anschließen.

Super. Was ist das für eine? 
Ich warte noch geduldig auf meine erste Blüte meiner Passiflora caerulea. Die Knospen sind schon zahlreich.


----------



## Dodi (16. Aug. 2005)

Hi, Gabi!

Guckst Du in der Titelzeile des Bildes:

Passiflora Quadrangularis

Deine caerulea wird dann wohl auch bald erblühen. Ist immer wieder schön! 
Ich frage mich aber, warum die noch nicht blüht? Wir haben eine seit letztem Jahr geschützt im Garten ausgepflanzt, die blüht schon seit Juni, ist allerdings mittlerweile ein riesiger Busch - wo steht Deine denn, hast Du sie erst dieses Jahr gekauft?


----------



## m.jester (16. Aug. 2005)

ok. Das Bild passt hier auch nicht rein, aber, ich find sie halt soooo schön.   

Nette Grüße
Mike


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2005)

ein herzliches Servus an alle

Beim durchstöbern meiner Fotos ist mir dieses ins Auge gestochen.

Wiesenbocksbartsamen vor __ Papageienfeder schwimmend im Teich.

Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Tschüss aus dem verregneten Österreich
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (17. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die zuletzt eingestellten Aufnahmen gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Wobei ich so gestrickt bin, dass mich Motive wie das von Digicat/Helmut besonders begeistern. Da stimmt einfach alles !

Bestünde eigentlich ein Interesse an einer "Fotoecke" im Forum (nur einmal so in die Runde gefragt) ? Man könnte dort
- besondere Aufnahmen zeigen/einstellen/besprechen
- Foto- und Bildbearbeitungstechniken darstellen
- in gewissem Rahmen eine Beratung zur Auswahl von Kameras/Objektiven/Zubehör durchführen
- bei Interesse kurze Fotowettbewerbe durchführen, bei denen es nichts zu gewinnen, aber auch nichts zu verlieren (Rechte an Fotos...) gibt
- ...

Ich würde mich ggf. mit dem Admin in Verbindung setzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Ich würde so eine "Fotoecke" begrüssen, nur hätte das den Nachteil das man Fotos in diverse Beiträge nicht mehr einstellen würde > den diese "schönen Fotos" würden dann in der "Fotoecke" landen.

Seien wir mal ehrlich, wer schaut den schon jetzt ins Fotoalbum hier im Forum > es wird zwar ein bisschen geschaut, aber Kommentare werden nicht geschrieben (mich selbst eingeschlossen).

Lassen wir über dieses Thema mal eine Abstimmung machen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

hast recht: Das Thema hat hier nichts zu suchen. Ich mache dazu einen neuen Thread auf.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (19. Aug. 2005)

mal wieder ein paar Bilder von heute....


----------



## gabi (19. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

da haste deine Fischis aber lange beschäftigt, bis die das Baguette geschafft hatten.

Sag mal was ist das große graue auf dem zweiten Bild? Ein Fisch?


----------



## Thorsten (19. Aug. 2005)

Hi Gabi,

na ja lange??? die brauchen 5 min. dafür...verfressene Bande  :twisted: 

Auf dem zweiten Bild... das ist ein Spiegelkarpfen.(siehe Foto)


----------



## Steffen (20. Aug. 2005)

Hi..

So nach 1 Stunde Warten und ein paar Bilder weiter habe ich sie doch mal ins Bild bekommen nur schade das die sich heute nicht hinsetzten wollte also sorry wenn die Bilder nicht so geworden sind ....


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Teichianer

Heute 16:00

Temp.: 18.5 Grad
Wind: keiner
Regen: viel (es schüttet wie aus Eimer gegossen)

wünsche euch noch einen schönen Nachmittag
Helmut


----------



## Steffen (21. Aug. 2005)

Hi...

zwar nicht von meinen Teich aber auch schön....


----------



## birdy (21. Aug. 2005)

Ich hab auch wieder einmal einige Bilder gemacht


----------



## Astrid (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gute Frage: wie sieht es sieht es bei euch am Teich aus!
Ich finde, unser Teich sieht so langsam, nach diesem Sommer etwas traurig aus :cry: 
Macht Euch das Wetter nicht auch so langsam  :? 

Da stellt man sich so langsam die Frage: Wann wird es wieder endlich Sommer


----------



## Steffen (22. Aug. 2005)

Hi Astrid...

Finde es schade für euch wenn das Wetter nicht so ist aber man kann es ja auch nicht ändern vielleicht wird es noch mal besser bei euch und nun mal was zum Aufmuntern.....


----------



## Astrid (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Steffen,

da ich es aufgeben habe, den Sommer zu suchen, bauen die Fotos einen  wirklich auf   Vielen Dank   

Und schon habe ich einen neuen Wunsch: neben Anton und Fritzchen, möchte ich auch Emil und Erna ( ein __ Enten - Paar ) am / auf dem  Teich haben


----------



## Klaus (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hier mahl ein Bild von meinen biologischen __ Schnecken Bekämpfungsmittel garantiert ökologisch abbaubar. :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Barbara (24. Aug. 2005)

Ich liebe es, wenn die Igel abends schmatzend über den Rasen laufen. Bei uns fressen sie sich auch richtig kugelrund - gegen die diesjährige Schneckeninvasion kommen sie leider nicht an. Momentan braucht man fast ein Boot, um durch den Garten zu kommen. Zum Glück haben wir keinen größeren Fluß in der Nähe sondern haben nur Tonnen von Regen.

Viele Grüße aus Südostbayern
Barbara


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Klaus, hallo Barbara,

wir haben auch immer mal einen Igel auf dem Hof, im Garten oder in der Scheune.
Zuletzt war es ein stark verletztes Tier. (Was auch immer einen Igel so zurichten kann?)
Im Wasser- und Futternapf der Katzen fand ich 2x Blutspuren. Die Katzen waren ok.
Nach 2Tagen lag der Igel etwas versteckt im Heu... völlig geschwächt und abgemagert.
Ich habe versucht ihn wieder hochzupeppeln... habe ihm vorsichtig Wasser eingeflößt usw. 
Nach 3 oder 4Tagen ist er über Nacht verstorben.
Ich vermute, der Blutverlust hatte ihn zu sehr geschwächt.

Man kann eben nicht jedem Tier helfen, leider. 
Noch dazu, wenn es ein Wildtier ist.


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2005)

birdy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch wieder einmal einige Bilder gemacht



Hallo Birdy

verwendest Du immer noch Katzen mit Kabelanschluß ?

es gibt doch schon "Kabellose" !!!


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

@ Karsten  






 unglaublich...


----------



## birdy (24. Aug. 2005)

@ karsten  
Katzen mit Kabelanschluß ist gut   Leider haben wir eine Straße in der nähe und auch schon einmal eine Katze durch einen Autounfall verloren. Die beiden sind Wohnungskatzen und genießen es mit uns im Garten zu sein. Du glaubst gar nicht wie gut sie mit der Leine umgehn können aber anders wäre es uns natürlich auch lieber, trau mich aber nimmer. Unser Spocky hat trotz Leine heuer schon 2 Königslibellen gekillt   
Du hast aber einen tollen Stubentiger, der sitzt da oben wie der Graf Bumsti, rote Katzen gefallen mir besonders gut.
Liebe Grüsse 
Birdy


----------



## Barbara (25. Aug. 2005)

Die scheinen sich ja gut zu verstehen   
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die roten Katzen alle Kater sind. Stimmt das? Jedenfalls ist Deine Katze/Kater eine Schönheit  :!: 
Unser Kater hat es nicht so mit Hunden obwohl er ursprünglich mal mit einem groß geworden ist.
Heute geht er lieber auf Froschjagd - leider erwischt er auch mal ab und zu einen    Oft kann ich sie aber noch retten.






@ annett
das tut mir leid mit dem Igel. Den einzigen Feind des Igels, den ich kenne, ist das Auto. Vielleicht ist er ja angefahren worden. Ich stelle den Igeln im Herbst immer Katzenfutter raus, was sie auch laut schmatzend vertilgen. 

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

ein Auto kann man (glaube ich zumindest) ausschließen.
Er war eher im Bereich der Kehle (unterhalb des Mauls) und Vorderbeine blutverschmiert.
Das würde auch zu den Spuren im Wasser- und Futternapf passen.
Mit dem Hinterteil wird er sich da wohl nicht reinsetzen...

Durch die Landwirtschaft lernt man damit zu leben, dass nur die stärksten durchkommen.
Auch, wenn es oft schwer fällt und man trotzdem bis zum Ende kämpf! :

Mit zwei roten Katern kann ich auch dienen.
Einer nur mit kleinem weißen Latz, der 2. mit recht viel weiß und weißen Socken. 
Es gibt auch rote Katzen.
Soweit ich weiß, haben die dann aber immer weiße Abzeichen.

@Birdy
Ich habe auch schon einen Kater durch einen Autounfall verloren.
Er war noch nicht mal 1Jahr alt. Ich kann Dich gut verstehen...

Die anderen Katzen sind trotzdem alles Hofkatzen. Sie gehen aber bevorzugt "hinten" raus. Und da sind nur Feldwege und Gärten. 
Auch am Teich sieht man sie oft.


----------



## Steffen (25. Aug. 2005)

hi...

habe auch mal wieder was ich hoffe es gefällt???


----------



## karsten. (25. Aug. 2005)

*re*

hallo
hier ein paar Impressionen von meinem "Dschungel"teich  
is ja bald wieder vorbei .... 8) 
















der Schachtelhalm legt sogar nochmal nach






ich hab schon mal angefangen und reduziert 

herrlich saubere Wurzeln 









mir schwebt immer noch ein formales Becken vor :
mit schöner roten Lava und 3-4cm Wasserstand nur mit __ Lilien.....8) 


DIE hier werden aber wohl in Schalen bleiben 8)
(siehe auch "Bonsai Art"
 Ausgabe 71, Mai/Juni 2005 
u.a.
"__ Schwertlilien ausstellen - Die herrliche Blüte der __ Iris") 

hier erstmal in Trainingschalen	





und hier ein Alien 











und

 DAS lass ich mal einfach soo stehen...


 8)  8)  8)    :twisted:


----------



## Dodi (25. Aug. 2005)

@ Steffen!

Niedliches Bild - mach weiter so!

@ Karsten!

Toll, Dein Dschungel! Die Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut - besonders
die Libellenlarve!
Mann, haste aber viiiele Steinpilze gefunden - ich bin richtig neidisch!
Muss ja erst aufs Land fahren, um welche zu finden.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2005)

@ Karsten

WOW   

Meine Adresse hast Du noch???? Falls Du Pflanzen oder auch Pilze über hast


----------



## Silke (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,
deine Pilze sind ja beneidenswert   
Ich bin auch schon los gewesen, aber solche Riesenteile hab ich nicht gefunden. Meine Nachbarn gucken wie jedes Jahr ganz skeptisch (was, das kann man essen???). Irgendwie ist Pilze sammeln hier unbekannt.
Ich höre immer: das könnt ihr "Ossis" ja besonders gut und so ist es auch. Im Wald trifft man meist nur Ossis...*ggg*
Heute hat`s wieder geregnet und vielleicht ist die Ausbeute nächste Woche ja besser.
Was machst du denn mit den Massen an Pilzen - trocknen?


----------



## Steffen (27. Aug. 2005)

Hi...

und schönes WE noch....


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mal wieder ein paar Pic´s ... 30 ° und strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## Doris (31. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten
Euer __ Pampasgras hat ja schon "Puscheln" dran. Unseres sieht noch ziemlich sprickerig aus, obwohl wir es auch schon im letzten Jahr bekommen haben. Aber vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass es in einem Maurerkübel steht und sich nicht so ausdehnen kann.
Da kann Frau ja echt neidisch werden.
Aber wie heisst es  immer....* Frau muss Geduld haben*


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug. 2005)

Hi Doris,

ich habe *14* Püschel gezählt...mache später nochmal ein Pic von.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Sep. 2005)

so erstmal zu den "Püscheln"...es sind nicht 14 sondern 26


----------



## Thorsten (1. Sep. 2005)

und noch ein paar...


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!

Mal wieder was von mir...

Endlich meint es das Wetter wieder besser mit uns - und schon kommen die Schmetterlinge!
Allerdings: ich vermisse dieses Jahr den __ Admiral, das Pfauenauge, den __ Zitronenfalter - wo sind all die schönen Schmetterlinge geblieben?
Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Petra (2. Sep. 2005)

Hi Dodi

Man hast du schöne Palmen in deinen Garten das gefällt mir sehr gut-

Sind deine Palmen auch so schön spitz so wenn man da ran kommt gleich Blutet ???

Gruss Petra


----------



## Dodi (3. Sep. 2005)

Hi, Petra!

Also, die meisten Palmen sind weniger gefährlich, zumindest an den Blattspitzen - bis auf eine die hat ganz harte Blätter und richtig dornige Blattenden. Einige haben jedoch an den Blattstielen richtige Dornen - da muß man aufpassen.

Noch schlimmer sind ja da die Yuccas, welche Du auf dem Foto im Vordergrund siehst. Davon sind einige richtig "gemein"!  
Wenn es mir zu viel wird, dann nehm' ich die Rosenschere und "entschärfe" die Dornen etwas.

Hast Du denn auch Palmen, die Dich piksen?


@ all

Übrigens hab ich heute endlich 2 der wunderschönen Schmetterlinge des __ Admiral gesehen!!!


----------



## Petra (3. Sep. 2005)

Hi Dodi

Ja ich habe auch Palmen die echt gemein sind schau mal bei mir nach da steht so eine Yucca und eine habe ich im Freiland.
Stell dir vor sie hat letzten Weihnachten geblüht und das wo wir hier Schnee liegen hatten sah echt git aus mit ihren dunkelroten Blüten

Gruss Petra


----------



## Steffen (3. Sep. 2005)

Hi... 

Ich mal wieder


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Steffen,

da scheinen ein paar __ Seerosenblattkäfer mit ihren Larven zum Festmahl vorbeigekommen zu sein.
Bei mir am Teich bereitet sich so langsam alles auf das Jahresende Vor. Es blüht nur noch das __ Hechtkraut und alle Schimmblattpflanzen (Seerosen, Seekannen, Froschbiß) sind schon am vergilben.
Gestern habe ich mit entsetzen feststellen müssen das die 1 wöchige Trockenlegung letztes Jahr bei dem großen Reinemachen doch nicht ausgereicht hat um alle versteckten Goldfische loszuwerden. Es sind wohl doch nicht alle vertrocknet  . Im Schein der Taschenlampe sah man dutzende von 6-8cm langen Goldies, und jede Menge Nachwuchs von meinen erst 1 jährigen Mutanten (ca. 12cm lang - die Mutation der dreigeteilten Schwanzflosse scheint nicht vererbbar zu sein - Mistviecher)


----------



## Steffen (4. Sep. 2005)

Hi.... 

@__ Knoblauchkröte.. 

Sind halt auch nur Lebewesen die Hunger haben    ....

Und nun noch ein paar Bilder von heute bei 25,7 Grad und herrlicher Sonne...


----------



## Doris (4. Sep. 2005)

Hallo

Hier zwei Bilder vom heutigen Abend.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Moin Doris,

deine Pflanzen kommen doch schon prima   

Was macht die Sichttiefe?


----------



## Doris (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Die Sichttiefe ist immer noch nicht so pralle weil das Wasser leider immer noch grünlich ist.

Aber wenn man direkt von oben auf das Wasser schaut, dann hat man Sichttiefe bis auf den Grund. Dann kann man auch die Fische echt super sehen, sagt Erwin.

Direkt von oben heisst: siehe Bilder

Diese beiden Bilder passen allerdings eher in die Kategorie: Wie siehts bei euch *über* dem Teich aus


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Ja sag mal was machst Du mit deinen Mann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





unglaublich...ich glaube ich sollte den "armen Kerl " mal anrufen....


----------



## Steffen (13. Sep. 2005)

hi...

Was soll das nur noch werden ?????  :cry:

*Schneckenplage*


----------



## Thorsten (13. Sep. 2005)

Hi steffen, 
sag mal wo siehst Du denn da eine Schneckenplage.... im Notfall frage Sigfra, ob er dir die __ Enten leiht


----------



## Steffen (13. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten...

Wenn aus den ganzen Eier was wird dann hast du bald in deinen Garten eine Schneckenplage !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich merke du hast solche __ Schnecken nicht bei dir im Garten da kann ich dir ja mal ein Packet mit so 500 Eiern schicken und dann warten wir ab wann du dir von Sigfra die __ Enten leihst ?   

Nur mal zur info 200 bis 400 Eier legt eine schnecke auf einmal...
http://www.br-online.de/umwelt-gesundheit/unserland/freizeit_garten/garten/schnecken.shtml

PS: Zeige mal lieber wieder paar Bilder....... sonst bekommst bald Post    :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Thorsten (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Steffen,

mal eine doofe Frage...Warum nimmst Du die Eier nicht einfach weg?

Dann hätte sich das Problem von alleine erledigt


----------



## Steffen (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten...







  gut das du mir das sagst... 

Aber mal im ernst wollte ja nur mal zeigen wieviel Eier so eine Schnecke legen kann! und ich habe diese eier schon weggenommen und wenn man das nicht macht hat man halt eine Schneckenplage..... Und bei mir sind die halt fast schon eine Plage soviele hatte ich noch kein Jahr....    so und nun wollen wir mal wieder ein paar Bilder Zeigen ok ???


----------



## Dodi (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi!

Mal wieder von mir einige Fotos - auch der Spätsommer hat seine guten Seiten - endlich blüht unsere weiße Datura - ein Fest für Bienen!  

Viel Spaß beim Ansehen.


----------



## Kurt (14. Sep. 2005)

*Gelbe Seerose mit 'marmorierten' Blättern*

Vor einigen Wochen wurde danach gesucht:


----------



## Kurt (14. Sep. 2005)

*Fotos vom Istrienurlaub*

August 2005


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

der Bachlauf ist einfach nur klasse!

Da die Kamera ja wieder in Ordnung ist...
Hier mal wieder ein Bildchen von meiner "__ Marliacea Chromatella"
Ist eine der letzten Blüten.
Am Rand sind die absterbenden Blätter schon gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Dr.J (17. Sep. 2005)

*Stimmungsbilder vom Teich und Garten*

Hallo,

hier ein paar Stimmungsbilder von meinem Teich und Garten. Mögen Sie Euch gefallen. 8)


----------



## Doris (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallihallo

@ Dr. J 
Wieviele Kürbispflanzen hast du gebabt? Ich hab zwar schon öfter mal Zierkürbis ausgesät, aber leider bislang nichts bekommen.  Dieses Jahr hab ich endlich mal 5 Zierkürbisse  bekommen  
Nächstes Jahr startet der nächste Versuch. Aber sicherlich mit mehr Dünger.

Hier noch ein Bild von heute Nachmittag.
Das Wasser ist mittlerweile etwas klarer geworden.Wir können die Pumpe auf dem Boden liegen sehen.
Wie das so plötzlich gekommen ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## Steffen (18. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

was von heute.... bei mir wird's langsam kalt....


----------



## Doris (20. Sep. 2005)

Tach 

Auch von mir noch mal einige Bilder von unserem Teich

Aufgenommen heute morgen um 8 Uhr


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

viel neues gibt es nicht... mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Woche.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

und noch ein paar...


----------



## Dodi (27. Sep. 2005)

Hi, zusammen!

Auch von mir mal wieder einige Foto von Haustieren, Teich und Garten.
Hoffentlich gefällt's.
Viel Spass


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

Hi Dodi,

sehr schöne Pic´s...gefällt mir  :razz:


----------



## stu_fishing (4. Okt. 2005)

ein paar fotos vom spätsommer

[alb:81f415387f]1058[/alb:81f415387f]

[alb:81f415387f]1057[/alb:81f415387f]

[alb:81f415387f]1056[/alb:81f415387f]

[alb:81f415387f]1055[/alb:81f415387f]


----------



## stu_fishing (4. Okt. 2005)

...warum haut das mit den fotos nicht so richtig hin?


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

was meinst Du damit?
Die Größe der Bilder? Ist so beabsichtig und geht automatisch ;-) 
Für User ohne DSL-Anschluß ist es bei Threads mit vielen Bildern so etwas angenehmer..
Wer die Bilder größer sehen möchte, kann auf das entsprechende Bild klicken.
Zugegeben... sie sind etwas sehr klein.. mal sehen, ob der Techniker da was machen kann.

Die Rahmen um die Attachments sind absichtlich verschwunden.
Die waren unserer Meinung nach einfach nur häßlich und Platzverschwendung.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen?!


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

heute mal ein Foto von unserer Yucca-Gruppe - rechts im Bild blüht sogar bei uns zum 1. mal eine Yucca mit grün-gelben Blättern - und das um die Zeit! Pic. vom Sonntag!


----------



## Klaus (4. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Dodi, dein Garten sieht einfach klasse aus so etwas sieht man nicht alle Tage. Gibt es in deinen nordischen Südsee Paradies auch Palmfarne? Es soll ja eine Art geben, die mit unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen gut zurecht kommt. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Dodi (5. Okt. 2005)

Moin Klaus!

Wir haben uns dieses Jahr einen riesigen Stamm eines Palmfarnes Namens "Dicksonia antarctica" gekauft. Den haben wir aber noch im Wintergarten - Foto anbei. Haben uns nicht getraut, dieses Prachtexemplar in den Garten zu pflanzen. Werden wohl aber nächstes Jahr einen etwas kleineren, nicht so teuren Stamm kaufen, der kommt dann bestimmt in den Garten. - Waren neulich mal in einem botanischen Garten, da waren auch solche teilweise ausgepflanzt. - Mal sehen, wie es klappt - ist ja leider auch immer ein Risiko dabei!


----------



## Doris (15. Okt. 2005)

Guten Morgen

Aktuelle Bilder von heute morgen kurz vor 9 Uhr.

Da hieß es dann, rein in die Stiefel, und ab in den Teich  

wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2005)

na dann will ich auch noch mal ein paar Pic´s einstellen...

Sind aber mehr "Fischfotos" als alles andere


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2005)

weiter gehts.....


----------



## Doris (15. Okt. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Was hat dein __ Pampasgras für viele schöne Puschel   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und meiner hat noch gar keinen einzigen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber sehen echt super aus


----------



## Dodi (15. Okt. 2005)

Hi, Thorsten!

Sind Dir aber schöne Bilder gelungen - auch die Fischbilder!
Was ist das für eine rosa Blume? Sieht toll aus!


----------



## kwoddel (16. Okt. 2005)

Moin , Moin 





und die suchen zur zeit ein Platz an der Sonne


----------



## Kurt (16. Okt. 2005)

*Seerosenblüte - heute nochmal geöffnet*

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee

Kurt


----------



## Steffen (16. Okt. 2005)

hi kwoddel 

schön auch mal  Bilder von dir zusehen finde die sind echt gut weiter so....


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich das Bild schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet habe...
Hier noch einmal die tropische Seerose von mir.
Heute in der Morgensonne aufgenommen...





@Dodi

ich glaub, die rosa Blüte von Thorsten könnte eine Sumpfgladiole(__ Sumpf-Siegwurz) sein. 
Lateinischer Name: "Gladiolus palustris" (sie verträgt wohl keinen dauerhaft nassen Boden) ... 
alle Angaben wie immer: ohne Gewähr.. aber nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen! 8)


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

ups...ganz übersehen, sorry Dodi !

Natürlich liebe ich solche Fragen  ...denn ich weiss nicht genau was das für eine ist   , gesetzt habe ich sie meines Wissens nach nicht.

Kann nur soviel sagen, sie steht mitten im Teich, also dauerhaft Nass und fühlt sich wohl


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi Thorsten!

Macht ja nix - kann ja mal passieren! 
Ist aber echt eine schöne Blüte! Ich werd' mal ein wenig googeln, vielleicht ist es ja die Sumpfgladiole, die Annett meinte.


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2005)

*re*






langsam wird es Zeit das Netz zu spannen

irgend ein Tier räubert an meinen __ Funkien 




für Mäuse wohl zu groß ?
wer weiß , wenn´s schmeckt ! 8) 

mit Schwangerschaft kann DER sich auch nicht rausreden ! :twisted: 





mein wilder __ Wein





ach ja und Vollmond war auch !






schönen Abend
karsten.





nur so 8)


----------



## karsten. (26. Okt. 2005)

*re*

is Euer Teichjahr schon zu Ende ?
oder 
nur die Batterien in der Kamera runter ?  :twisted: 





so richtig glücklich bin ich mit meinem Laubnetz wieder nich
ist zwar besser als vorgiges Jahr 
und viel besser wie gar keins 

aber immer noch nicht die Endlösung

irgendwann muss ich heuer noch mal reinsteigen
und die Pflanzen zurückschneiden ...
aber da muß ich auf einen ganz mutigen ..Tag warten !

schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## StefanS (27. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

Glückwunsch zur FZ-30 ! Wenn Du Dir einmal das Mondfoto ansiehst, erskennst Du den einzigen Nachteil von Prosumer Kameras: Im Vergleich zu DSLRs ist deren Sensor immer noch vergleichsweise (sehr) klein - wenn auch bei gleicher Auflösung in Px. Das führt dann prinzipbedingt zu erhöhtem Rauschen.

Mit der Gratis-Software NeatImage kannst Du das Rauschen sehr leicht zumindest verringern (leider wird ein Foto auch immer weicher gezeichnet, je mehr es entrauscht wird - man macht deshalb selten das maximal Mögliche).

Nachstehend einfach einmal ein Beispiel in der schnellen Automatikfunktion "auf die Schnelle". Wenn Dich die Software interessiert, Du sie abe bei Google nicht auf Anhieb findest - einfach per PN bei mir melden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern hatte ich mal wieder Zeit mit der Kamera durch den Garten zu schleichen...
Viel gibt es ja leider nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Kurt (1. Nov. 2005)

*Herbstfarben am/im Teich*

Nach den Wolkenlosen Wochen - ein etwas regnerischer Tag - aber trotzdem schön!

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Berndt (2. Nov. 2005)

seit dem 5. Oktober schaut der Teich (leider) so aus.....ist aber aufgrund der Waldrandlage unbedingt notwendig. Das Entfernen des Laubes aus dem Teich
 und das durch den Blättereinfall zu erwartende höhere Algenwachstum wären nicht das Hauptproblem, 
sonder das damit zwangsläufig verbundene "Entfernen" unzähliger Kleinlebewesen inkl. Libellenlarven etc.....
Das aus dem Teich entfernte Laub am Teichrand zu lagern, damit diese Tiere "zurückkehren", funktioniert eindeutig nicht. 
Die vertrocknen und krepieren zum überwiegenden Teil.

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## graubart48 (5. Nov. 2005)

Hallo allen,
 ich will auch mal unser Laubschutznetz vorstellen.    naja da müßen wir noch ein wenig dran arbeiten. a: es ist immer noch zu klein. Obwohl schon 2Netze zusammengenäht sind. b: An der Befestigung muß auch noch einiges geändert werden.

@Berndt,
wo hast du denn dein Netz her? das sieht ja richtig stabil aus.

schönes Wochenende
Erwin


----------



## Berndt (8. Nov. 2005)

@Erwin:

[DLMURL="http://www.naturagart.com/cgi-bin/navi.cgi?datei=./start.html&basket=AB-basket"]Mein Laubschutznetz[/DLMURL]

Hatte vergangenes Jahr eines mit Maschenweite 20 x 20 mm gespannt, war eindeutig zu grob. Birkenblätter landeten alle trotz Netz im Teich.
Mit dem jetzigen Netz (und ich nehme an, dass es viele Jahre halten wird) wird wirklich alles aufgehalten.

Ich überlegte sehr lange, ob ich die doch hohen Kosten auf mich nehmen sollte, ich muß sagen: Dieses Netz und die Stützen sind ihr Geld wert. Selbstbau der Schwimmstützen wäre mir, da ich alle Bestandteile einzeln hätte kaufen müssen, sicherlich teurer gekommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz warte ich schon sehnsüchtig auf das Laub der __ Birken (__ Ahorn, Espe und Ulme sind schon fast laublos), um das Netz wieder entfernen zu können.

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Barbara (9. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

auch ich habe das Laubschutznetz von NG, teuer - aber wirklich gut:











Da wir im Moment noch recht viel Sonne haben, sind die Rosen noch am blühen - hier eine Leonardo da Vinci:






Und diese Pflanze habe ich mit dem Hinweis geschenkt bekommen, es wäre eine Akazie. Selbst nach intensivstem googlen konnte ich aber keine finden, die so ausschaut. Kennt jemand diese Pflanze und kann mir evtl. Pflegehinweise geben.
Sie wächst sehr schnell und ist seit dem Sommer am Dauerblühen. Ich werde sie wohl zusammen mit dem __ Oleander überwintern und hoffe, dass ihr das taugt.






Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Dodi (9. Nov. 2005)

Hallo, Barbara!

Mir kam die Pflanze doch gleich bekannt vor! Das ist eine Cassia corymbosa - schau mal hier: 



Bis max. 3m hoher Strauch aus Südamerika. Die gefiederten Blättchen setzen sich aus 4 oder 5 einzelnen, lanzettlichen Blättchen zusammen. Die leuchtend goldgelben Blüten erscheinen in achsel - oder endständigen Doldentrauben den ganzen Sommer über.

Sommer: Standort hell und vollsonnig, auch für Innenhöfe gut geeignet. 

Überwinterung: Heller, kühler Standort; nach Möglichkeit nicht über 10°C. Frühzeitig einräumen, da schon schwacher Frost starke Schäden verursacht.

Gießen: Im Sommer bei sonnigem Standort reichlich gießen.  Im Winter machen die Pflanzen eine Ruhezeit > weniger gießen, nur mäßig feucht halten.

Übrigens ist sie giftig!  

Viel Spaß mit dieser schönen Kübelpflanze :flower:


----------



## Barbara (10. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Ich werde sie gleich nachher einräumen, da bei uns bereits leichter Bodenfrost ist. Sie steht aber ganz geschützt an der Hauswand - da ist hoffentlich noch kein Schaden entstanden.
__ Oleander und Granatapfel lasse ich nämlich noch ein bißchen draußen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Nov. 2005)

so..eine kleine erinnerung an den sommer..alle fehlenden unterwasserfotos..
leider als links wegne probleme mit dme album












ok..der is in einem aquarium..  

die sind mir leider alle eingegangen..






ich will weg!!!!






mein oldie..4 jahre alt..ca 80cm groß






eine der großen rotfedern im gegenlicht






detto mit __ goldorfe






nochmal __ rotfeder






und nochmal






mein größerer __ sterlet






nochmal






der kleinere






und tschüss!






nochmal der kleine






__ barsch im badesee..eine der besten aufnahmen






der mittlere waxdick






der größere






eine forelle aus der traun






junger __ hecht im badesee..3 meiner besten aufnahmen überhaupt















der albino sterlet

so das wars..hoffen wir auf einen längeren sommer 2006!

lg thomas

*EDIT by Thorsten*


----------



## Thorsten (16. Nov. 2005)

Hi Thomas,

hoffe Du bist damit einverstanden...habe den Beitrag/Bilder Editiert.

Habe die Bilder als IMG eingesetzt, so können wir diese direkt anschauen  


P.S.

Super Bilder, ich bin begeistert


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Nov. 2005)

thx! spitze!


----------



## Steffen (16. Nov. 2005)

hi..

@stu_fishing:

Schöne Bilder die du da gemacht hast!!!!!!

 PS: kleine bitte kannst du die Bilder auch kleiner einstellen ? so 600 x 450 würde ausreichen.... weil wenn man nicht so ein schnellen Internet Anschluß hat dauert es ewig bis alle Bilder geladen sind !!!!!!!!


----------



## Berndt (16. Nov. 2005)

dann eben nicht....... Ladezeit Seite 48 dieses threads dauert mir viel zu lange, viell. kann man einmal recherchieren, ob wirklich alles User schon DSL haben......
Wenn  50% des Bildes geladen sind und man noch nicht einmal erkennen kann, was drauf ist, vielleicht reicht ein Ausschnitt oder ein kleineres Bild.

LG Berndt


----------



## Thorsten (16. Nov. 2005)

Hi Ihr beiden,

als DSL Verwöhnter, habe ich nicht daran gedacht ...sorry  

Überspringt die Bilder/Seite, denn das zu ändern geht leider nicht.
Das müsste dann Thomas machen auf seiner HP, dann könnten die Bilder kleiner eingestellt werden.

Sorry nochmal an alle nicht DSL´er !


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

warum lädst Du, Thomas, die Bilder nicht ganz normal als Attachment hoch 
Dann ist die Bildvorschau klein, und wer einzelne Bilder größer sehen möchte kann dies tun!
Bei dieser Menge und Größe an Bildern geht auch bei mir nix.... Schade eigentlich!

@Thorsten
Du verwöhnte Großstadtpflanze  ... es gibt noch genug Leute aus eher ländlichen Gegenden die wahrscheinlich noch Jahre auf DSL warten dürfen!


----------



## Thorsten (17. Nov. 2005)

Hi Annett,

nun jammer nicht rum....irgendwann (so in 2-3 Jahren) habt Ihr auch DSL


----------



## Steffen (17. Nov. 2005)

hi thorsten...

in 2-3 Jahren sind die Bilder aber nicht mehr aktuell und dann will sie auch keiner mehr sehen !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (17. Nov. 2005)

was soll ich dazu sagen................................


----------



## Doris (19. Nov. 2005)

Hi

Hier nun die anderen Bilder von unserem Teich von heute Morgen um 9 Uhr.

Am schönsten sahen die Tannenwedel aus, aber um die zu fotografieren hätte ich ins Wasser gemußt...

Es war doch etwas kalt, aber die Luft ist einfach toll. 
Da hier einige Bewohner einen Kamin haben riecht die Luft so richtig schön nach Holz.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Nov. 2005)

Hallo @all,

ein paar nass-kalte Bilder von ebend....


----------



## Dr.J (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

hab heute meinen "Frostwächter" installiert. Hier ein aktuelles Bild. Die Temperatur beträgt 2 Grad.


----------



## gabi (22. Nov. 2005)

Hi,

heute morgen war zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr die Flachwasserzone zugefroren.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

ähnlich wie bei mir...die Flachwasserzone und das Seerosenbecken waren zugefroren.






 zu kalt, viel zu kalt brrrr


----------



## Dodi (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!

So sah es bei uns heute Morgen aus:
Der erste Schnee für diesen Winter, die Palmen schwer beladen!
Der Teich ist aber noch nicht - wie bereits bei anderen - zugefroren!

Übrigens, bei dem 2. Foto seht Ihr unsere Angelschnüre (Reiherabwehr), die auch unter Eis und Schnee total durchhängen!!!!


----------



## Doris (26. Nov. 2005)

einen wunderschönen winterlichen Guten Morgen

Nach der ersten Tasse Kaffee bin ich heute morgen sofort mit Fotoapparat ausgerüstet nach draussen. Es sieht einfach toll aus.
Die Schneeschicht beträgt bei uns auf der Terasse 15 cm (hab mal schnell nen Zollstock reingehalten)  und die Außentemperatur an einer etwas geschützten Ecke 0°C

Hier die ersten Bilder:


----------



## Thorsten (26. Nov. 2005)

Moin Moin,

auch bei uns schneit es... *grummel*


----------



## Doris (26. Nov. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Auch wenn du mehr "Puschels" an deinem __ Pampasgras hattest, ICH hab vieeeell mehr Schnee auf der Terasse und auf dem Rasen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mal schaun, wenn der Schnee am kommenden WE noch liegt, können wir euch ja vielleicht etwas Schnee mitbringen. So für eine kleine Schneeballschlacht


----------



## imported_Administrator (26. Nov. 2005)

Moin Doris,

wehe....mir reicht der Schnee jetzt schon.

Wenn ich an Montag denke, Berufsverkehr wird mir schlecht.  

Aber man merkt Du bist eine "Winternase"...mach mal mit Erwin eine schöne Schneeballschlacht   :twisted:


----------



## sigfra (26. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Nachdem es bei uns ja von Donnerstag auf Freitag auch heftig geschneit hat... ca 20 cm ... ist unser Garten auch komplett in Schnee eingepackt.
Dazu ist es, wie kann es auch anders sein, affig kalt...
... selbst unseren Enten ist es ein wenig zu kalt... sie gehen nur kurzfristig ins Wasser... um sich dann im HAus wieder aufzuwärmen...
es gibt bei uns nur 3 Bewohner, denen die Kälte absolut nichts ausmacht...
2 davon ließen sich knipsen... der dritte ist beim Frühstück...

aber hier kommen nun ein paar Bilder von unseren "Teichen" .... 8)


----------



## sigfra (26. Nov. 2005)

Hallo nochmals...

irgendwie klappt es mit den Bildern nicht...
ich werd es dann später nochmals versuchen...


----------



## Maurizio (26. Nov. 2005)

Hi leute,

So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus.Habe aber noch keine Koi im Teich sind alle noch in der Hälterung.


----------



## sigfra (26. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

jetzt versuch ich es nochmals mit den Bildern....


----------



## Thorsten (27. Nov. 2005)

Moin zusammen,

die aktuelle Wetterlage.....


----------



## papa-charly (27. Nov. 2005)

*Gestern war noch mehr Schnee da*

Hier bei uns im westlichen Ruhrgebiet ist Tauwetter um 1 Grad plus


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns liegt so gut wie kein Schnee; nur Reste an schattigen Plätzen.
Dafür ist der Teich ordentlich zugefroren, inklusive der letzten Seerosenblätter.
Leider war ich mit dem Sprudelstein einen Tag zu spät, aber bis zum Skimmer (10cm tief) wird es nicht gleich frieren und außerdem soll es ja wieder tauen.
Wenn man die Bilder im Fernsehen sieht, fragt man sich schon ob Schneewünsche wirklich wahr werden sollten.
Nachts waren ca. -3,5°C, am Tag soll es bis +1°C werden.
Die Heizung im saniertem Haus läuft endlich seit gestern Nachmittag; seitdem sehe ich Joachim kaum noch.
Der heiratet das Teil wahrscheinlich noch


----------



## Frank (29. Nov. 2005)

Mit Teichbildern kann ich ja wie ihr wißt, im Moment nicht dienen, aber dafür mit ein paar Bildern vom letzten Samstag. In den Nachrichten wurde und wird ja genug über die z. T. chaotischen Verhältnisse berichtet. Bei uns ist abgesehen von der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag alles einigermassen "glatt" gelaufen. Autofahren war ein echtes Abenteuer und erforderte sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl. Nur durch die andauernden Stromschwankungen hat es mir mein Modem zerissen und somit kann ich die Pics erst heute einstellen.

Leider ist der Schnee schon wieder zu einem richtigen Matsch zusammengeschmolzen, aber bis er gänzlich verschwunden ist, werden wohl noch ein paar Tage ins Land gehen.

Achso, im Gegensatz zu Doris, die übrigens Luftlinie nur 10 km von uns weg wohnt, muss ich sagen das bei uns ca. 30 cm Schnee gefallen waren.  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Silke (18. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,
mal was neues von uns...


----------



## Maurizio (27. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

endlich Schneitt es mal wieder in Wiesbaden.   
Der einzige vorteil am Winter ist der Schnee und wenn der nicht ist, brauch mann eigentlich auch kein Winter.Ich hoffe hier Schneitt es mal wie in Kanada. 

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2005)

@Maurizio,

also ich kann auf den weißen Mist von oben gut verzichten. So siehts momentan in der Marburger Gegend aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2005)

Irgendwas klappt mal wieder mit den Bildern hochladen net.


----------



## Dodi (1. Jan. 2006)

Hallo, zusammen!

Anbei einige Fotos von gestern, wo noch dieser viele Schnee war.
Irgendwie sah es schon schön aus, gell?

 

 

 

_EDIT by Annett: Hits per 10.12.2007 *4.627* - Zähler genullt_


----------

